# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Μπήως πρέπει να πεθάνω;

## rosemary1993

Καλημέρα είμαι καινούργια στο forum και αποφάσισα να σας γράψω για να βρω παρηγοριά με άλλους ανθρώπους που έχουν ίδια προβλήματα.Είμαι 22 ετών φοιτώ στο ιστορικό αρχαιολογικό μπαίνοντας με δεύτερη φορά πανελλήνιες στα 20 και εδώ και έναν μήνα με έχουν πιάσει περίεργες εμμονές.Επειδή στη σχολή δεν διαδασκόμαστε πολλά αρχαία φοβάμαι πως θα ανταποκριθώ άμα κάποια στιγμή κανω ιδιαίτερα, αν θέλω να τα κάνω, αν θα είμαι καλή σε αυτό, τι θα κάνω άμα δεν κάνω αυτό από τη σχολή κτλ.Δεν δουλεύω κάπου και με έχει πιάσει πανικός ότι θα μείνω άστεγη ότι δεν θα μπορώ να δουλέψω πουθενά, ότι δεν έχω προσόντα κτλ.Πάω σε ψυχίατρο και μου έχει δώσει αντιψυχωτικά, αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρεμιστικά και ούτε με αυτά μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.Τώρα μου έδωσε το etiapin και με βοήθησε λίγο αλλά ι σκέψεις δεν φεύγουν.
Αισθάνομαι γενικά φοβισμένη και ανίκανη για τα πάντα.Δεν έχω ούτε την εμφάνιση, ούτε άλλα προσόντα πχ δεν ξέρω ούτε καν καλά υπολογιστές και από την άλλη δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω.Όλοι μου λένε να ηρεμήσω πρώτα να τελειώσω τη σχολή με την οποία έχω εξίσσου πρόβλημα γιατί δεν μου πολυαρέσει και παρόλο που έκανα άπειρες φορές το 10% δεν την άλλαξα, και μετά να δω τι θα κάνω.Εγώ όμως αισθάνομαι άχρηστη ότι θα κάθομαι μέχρι τα 30 με τη μαμά μου , με την οποία έχω μεγάλο δέσιμο μιας και είμαι μοναχοπαίδι, και δεν θα κάνω τίποτε λόγω εμμονών και φοβιών.Γενικά έχω περάσει πολλά στη ζωή μου, και ο πατέρας μου έπασχε από βαριά μορφής κατάθλιψη πριν τέσσερα χρόνια και υπήρχε μια πολύ δύσκολη κατάσταση στο σπίτι και στο σχολείο.
Δεν έχω ούτε φίλους, ούτε σχέση.Δεν ξέρω γενικά γιατί ζω.Μου έχει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα τα αρχαία και όλη μέρα προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ ότι ήξερα στο σχολείο και δεν μπορώ.Έχω εξαντληθεί, δεν κοιμάμαι και χαίρομαι να διαβάζω σενάρια καταστροφολογίας για την Ελλάδα,μόνο έτσι μου γεννιούνται ελπίδες για το μέλλον.Ο γιατρός λέει ότι έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή εγώ λέω πως είμαι απλά τεμπέλα και ανίκανη να κάνω το οτιδήποτε και δεν έχω κουράγιο να αγωνιστώ.Ζω μόνο για να μην στεναχωρήσω τους γονείς μου που κάνουν τα πάντα για μένα αλλά ταλαιπωριούνται και αυτοί.Αισθάνομαι πως είμαι τελειωμένη υπόθεση και όλα είναι προδιαγεγραμμένα απλά εγώ καθυστερώ το αναπάντεχο.

Υ.Γ Ξέxασα επίσης να πω πως έχω μια εμμονή με τις κληρώσεις, κάνω ερωτήσεις για τη ζωή μου και αναλόγως τι θα πει η κλήρωση.Το ξεκίνησα αυτό στο λύκειο και πλέον έχει γίνει έντνο το πρόβλημα μιας και συνεχώς πέφτουν μέσα.Δεν ξέρω ούτε και αυτο πως να το ξεπεράσω.

Υ.Γ2 Βρήκα κάτι μαθήματα υπολογιστών δωρεάν για φοιτητές και λέω να τα ξεκινήσω αλλά φοβάμαι πως θα ανταποκριθώ με όλα αυτά τα ψυχαναγκαστικά μου.Η μαμά μου μου λέει να το κάνω αλλά εγώ φοβάμαι πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω και θα αγχωθώ περισσότερο.

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου rosemary, καλωσήρθες! 
Λοιπόν ξεκινώ από το τέλος λέγοντάς σου να πας να κάνεις τα μαθήματα των υπολογιστών, δες το και σαν ευκαιρία να γεμίσεις το χρόνο σου με κάτι αλλιώτικο, χρήσιμο και ίσως να γνωρίσεις άλλα παιδιά. Όσο μπορέσεις θα ανταποκριθείς.
Έχεις φτιάξει πολλά σενάρια για τη ζωή σου για τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια μπροστά, ξέρεις κάτι όμως? είναι απλά σενάρια όλα αυτά δεν ανταποκρίνονται σε κάτι πραγματικό, ζωντανό, χειροπιαστό. Σε καταλαβαίνω, ακούς και όλα τα στραβά της Ελλάδας και αυξάνονται όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις.
Εγώ θα σου έλεγα επικεντρώσου στο *τώρα* και σε αυτά που κάνεις τώρα, η σχολή σίγουρα ως ένα βαθμό σε ενδιαφέρει πιστεύω, αφού προσπάθησες δύο φορές να μπεις, ασχολήσου με αυτή και τα μαθήματα που σου αρέσουν περισσότερο. Και εγώ όταν φοιτούσα ένα διάστημα δεν γνώριζα κανένα άλλο άτομο, μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτό. Θα πιάσεις ή θα σου πιάσουν κουβέντα, πάρε και μια πρωτοβουλία να καθήσετε κάπου έξω για λίγη ώρα, σε ένα κενό με συμφοιτητές που βλέπεις ότι έχετε κάποια κοινά.
Δε μου φαίνεσαι ούτε ανίκανη, ούτε τεμπέλα, κάπου παγιδεύτηκες στις σκέψεις σου, σε κάποιες ίσως φοβίες, λίγο πείσμα, ένα σπρώξιμο θες να ξεφύγεις από αυτές... καλά κάνεις και πήγες και στο γιατρό απλά σκέφτομαι ότι θα βοηθούσε και η ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν ξέρω αν σου κάνει ο ψυχίατρος ή να το κοίταζες και με έναν ψυχολόγο. Να κουβεντιάσεις δηλαδή λίγο περισσότερο τις εμμονές και τις σκέψεις σου, αυτά που μας περιγράφεις εδώ, και να μάθεις πως θα τις διαχειρίζεσαι και να τις γειώνεις για να μη σε πνίγουν.
Α και μια συμβουλή κόψε να διαβάζεις τα σενάρια καταστροφολογίας για την Ελλάδα, δε θα σου χρησιμεύσουν στη ζωή σου, μόνο θα σε μπλοκάρουν...
Αν μπορείς ξεκίνα κάποια άσκηση, ή άλλη δραστηριότητα που θα σε αποφορτίζει, έστω και γρήγορο περπάτημα μισή ωρίτσα έξω ή κάτι άλλο που σου αρέσει. Γενικά όσο λιγότερο αδράνεια τόσο θα μειώνονται οι φάσεις με σκέψεις που σε ταλαιπωρούν.
Αυτά από μένα, προχώρα και πες και ένα μπράβο στον εαυτό σου, που μπήκες στη σχολή, που θα μάθεις περισσότερα για τους υπολογιστές, ή ότι άλλο κάνεις, και που προχωράς παρά τα προβλήματα οικογενειακά και άλλα, δηλαδή δε χρειάζεται τόση αυστηρότητα στον εαυτό σου. 'Ασε λίγο και τη ζωή να ξετυλιχθεί μόνη της, μην προκαταβάλλεσαι για τα πάντα. Καλή τύχη, καλή δύναμη!

----------


## rosemary1993

Σε ευχαριστώ που μπήκες στο κόπο να απαντήσεις και να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου.Έδωσα βασικά πανελλαδικές δεύτερη φορά γιατί ήθελα να μείνω στο σπίτι μου και να πηγαινοέρχομαι παρόλο που είχα περάσει σε καλή σχολή και όχι απαραίτητα για το αντικείμενο καθώς ήθελα κάτι που να μην έχει πολλά υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα.Δυστυχώς όλα τα έκανα με βάση το βόλεμα έτσι τουλάχιστον αισθάνομαι παρόλο που παιδεύτηκα πολυ.
Είμαι όλη την μέρα σε συνεχή πανικό με το τι θα γίνει στο μέλλον.Όλοι μου λένε όπως εσύ να κοιτάξω το τώρα αλλά εγώ πιστεύω πως δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέλθω σε τίποτα και δεν έχω προετοιμαστεί για κάτι.Είμαι μια τεμπέλα μαμόθρεφτη που θέλει να είναι συνέχεια με τη μαμά της και δεν ξέρει να παλεύει.Η μαμά μου να το ξεκαθαρίσω δεν είναι καθόλου καταπιεστική αντιθέτως είναι πολύ υποστηρικτική και με ενθαρρύνει σε ότι κάνω και είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που έχω να μιλήσω.
Μακάρι να τα δω μια μέρα όπως τα λες αν και δεν βλέπω φως στον ορίζοντα.Δεν έχω διάθεση να κάνω τίποτε, δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι μου αρέσει, αισθάνομαι ότι από τη σχολή είμαι εγκλωβισμένη, δεν έχω καμία επαγελματική προοπτική και δεν θα καταφέρω τίποτα.Ήθελανα μπω στην ψυχολογία αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα όσο και αν προσπάθησα.Μπορεί να έχω κάποιες ικανότητες αλλά δεν έχω ούτε θάρρος ούτε αυτοπεποίθηση ούτε διάθεση για κάτι.Μου αξίζει ότι και να πάθω!
Για όλα φταίω εγώ που δεν θέλω να παλέψω για τη ζωή μου και τα παρατάω με τη πρώτη δυσκολία.Δεν μπορώ να αντέξω το άγνωστο και αν αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό θέλω να το ξέρω με τρελαίνει η σκέψη του αναπάντεχου.
Δυστυχώς τα σενάρια καταστροφής και οι προφητείες με βοηθούν να κοιμηθώ καθώς μόνο έτσι μερικές φορές μου γεννιέται η ελπίδα ότι ίσως ο κόσμος αλλάξει γίνει καλύτερος.Είμαι μάλλον απλά πολύ εγωκεντρική να πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο όλοι προσπαθούν και αγωνίζονται εκτός από μένα.Έχω αρχίσει να παίρνω τηλέφωνα σε παλιούς γνωστούς αλλά συνεχώς τρομάζω όταν ακούω να έχουν βρει δουλειά έστω και περιστασιακή.Εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να ανταξέλθω σε κανένα εγασιακό περιβάλλον με τον χαρακτήρα που έχω.Και για τα αρχαία που λέω δεν έχω κουράγιο να ασχοληθώ δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να δουλέψω μάλλον ως καθηγήτρια γιατί δεν θα είμαι καλή ή θα αγχώνομαι απίστευτα.
Εκτιμώ την απάντηση σου και σίγουρα με θεωρείς τώρα που γράφω αυτά αγύριστο κεφάλι αλλά πατού βλέπω τοίχος και όχι άδικα στην κοινωνία στην οποία ζούμε.Όλοι έχουν τα δικά τους και κανείς δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με τα προβλήματα του άλλου και όσα μου λένε συνήθως με αγχώνουν γιατί είναι σίγουροι πως θα τα καταφέρω αφού έχω τάχα μου δυνατότητες.Δεν θέλω να κάω κακό στον εαυτό μου αλλά μερικές φορές αισθάνομαι ότι αργά η γρήγορα δεν θα ξεφύγω ποτέ από αυτή τη σκέψη.

----------


## kerasi

Γεια σου. Τωρα δηλ ποσο μακρυα μενεις απ τη σχολη? Κανεις πηγαινελα?

----------


## elis

εισαι απλα κακομαθημενη δεν ειναι τιποτα αν δεν εχει συμβει κατι τραγικο στη ζωη σου
εισαι κακομαθημενη κατα τα αλλα ολοι βαριομαστε που ζουμε αλλα ζουμε και δευτερον κι εγω ειμαι αχρηστοσ
αλλα δεν κανω ετσι εγω λεω οσο ζησουμε κι οπωσ ζησουμε αρκει να ζησουμε εσυ δε μπορεισ να το πεισ αυτο;

----------


## rosemary1993

@kerasi Ναί κάνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα.Μένω μια ώρα μακρία από τη σχολή.

@elis Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο είμαι κακομαθημένη αλλά αφού είμαι γιατί δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω και σκέφτομαι συνεχώς το μέλλον μου;Στη ζωή μου έχουν συμβεί διάφορα τραγικά όχι πολύ μεγάλα αλλά αρκετά ειδικά στην εφηβεία.Δυστυχώς μάλλον ή είμαι υπερβολικά εγωπαθής ή κακομαθημένη μέχρι αηδίας γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω την ζωή απλά έτσι και να περιμένω τι θα μου φέρει.Προφανώς και δεν είμαι καλά στα μυαλά μου για να ψάχνομαι με αυτοκτονίες και αφού είμαι άχρηστη όπως λες γιατί να ζω;

----------


## Delmem080319a

Μήπως η μητέρα σου εξαιτίας του καλοπροαίρετου ενδιαφέροντος και υποστήριξής της σε έχει αγχώσει και λίγο? για το μέλλον και όλα αυτά? Αθελά τους το κάνουν κάποιοι γονείς αυτό. Λέω εγώ τώρα, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Εγώ θα σου 'λεγα συνέχισε τη σχολή χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι την αποκατάσταση, μόνο για τη γνώση και ότι θα συναναστρέφεσαι με κόσμο και θα έχεις κάπου να πηγαίνεις κλπ. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις το πτυχίο στο μέλλον και για κάτι άλλο, που ξέρεις, δηλαδή μόνο καθηγήτρια πρέπει να γίνεις?
Κοίτα τα αγύριστα κεφάλια έχουν και ένα καλό, πολύ πείσμα, οπότε χρησιμοποίησε το υπερ εσού. Και επαναλαμβάνω αν μπορείς να βρεις έναν καλό ψυχολόγο, να τα μιλήσεις λίγο αυτά που σε απασχολούν κάνε το, μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκάρει λίγο από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις και τα άγχη για το μέλλον.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο με τα αρχαια κατι μου λεει μεν αλλα δε το εχω συσχετισει αρκετα με τα υπολυπα 
αλλα θα πω δυο λεξεις συνηθως μας μενει το μυαλο πρικα στο τελος ακομα κ χωρις εμφανιση .

----------


## kerasi

Μηπως ηθελες καποιο αλλο αντικειμενο να ακολουθησεις? Δηλ αμα μπορουσες να πας οπουδηποτε που θα πηγαινες?

----------


## elis

> @kerasi Ναί κάνω μια φορά την εβδομάδα.Μένω μια ώρα μακρία από τη σχολή.
> 
> @elis Δεν αντιλέγω ότι μπορεί να έχεις και δίκιο είμαι κακομαθημένη αλλά αφού είμαι γιατί δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω και σκέφτομαι συνεχώς το μέλλον μου;Στη ζωή μου έχουν συμβεί διάφορα τραγικά όχι πολύ μεγάλα αλλά αρκετά ειδικά στην εφηβεία.Δυστυχώς μάλλον ή είμαι υπερβολικά εγωπαθής ή κακομαθημένη μέχρι αηδίας γιατί δεν μπορώ να αντέξω την ζωή απλά έτσι και να περιμένω τι θα μου φέρει.Προφανώς και δεν είμαι καλά στα μυαλά μου για να ψάχνομαι με αυτοκτονίες και αφού είμαι άχρηστη όπως λες γιατί να ζω;


ακουσε με κουκλα ολοι ειμαστε αχρηστοι για τον εξησ απλο λογο οτι αμα ησουν καλα θα ειχεσ κολησει με το φμπ
και θα εψαχνεσ αντρα με το τελειο πακετο κι ολεσ αυτεσ τισ παπαριεσ που παπαριεσ αποδυκνυονται αν ανοιξεισ λιγο τα ματια σου και δει τι γινεται γι αυτο λεμε καλα εισαι πηγαινεσ στη σχολη σου κανε παρεεσ και μη σε νοιαζουν αυτα μυαλο εχεισ μια χαρα ειναι το μυαλο σου
κι απο δουλεια μην ανυσηχεισ ολοι παπαριεσ κανουμε στισ δουλειεσ μασ κανενασ δε δουλευει σωστα οτι κατεβαζει το κεφαλι του καθενοσ κανει και τελοσ ειπα οτι εγω ειμαι αχρηστοσ αλλα δεν κανω ετσι

----------


## rosemary1993

> Μήπως η μητέρα σου εξαιτίας του καλοπροαίρετου ενδιαφέροντος και υποστήριξής της σε έχει αγχώσει και λίγο? για το μέλλον και όλα αυτά? Αθελά τους το κάνουν κάποιοι γονείς αυτό. Λέω εγώ τώρα, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος. Εγώ θα σου 'λεγα συνέχισε τη σχολή χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι την αποκατάσταση, μόνο για τη γνώση και ότι θα συναναστρέφεσαι με κόσμο και θα έχεις κάπου να πηγαίνεις κλπ. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις το πτυχίο στο μέλλον και για κάτι άλλο, που ξέρεις, δηλαδή μόνο καθηγήτρια πρέπει να γίνεις?
> Κοίτα τα αγύριστα κεφάλια έχουν και ένα καλό, πολύ πείσμα, οπότε χρησιμοποίησε το υπερ εσού. Και επαναλαμβάνω αν μπορείς να βρεις έναν καλό ψυχολόγο, να τα μιλήσεις λίγο αυτά που σε απασχολούν κάνε το, μπορεί να σε ξεμπλοκάρει λίγο από όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις και τα άγχη για το μέλλον.


Όχι καθόλου και αυτή τα ίδια μου λέει για τη σχολή και ότι δεν μου ζήτησαν ποτέ εξηγήσεις για το τι θα κάνω στο μέλλον.Από την κατεύθυνση της ιστορίας που διάλεξα όλοι καθηγητές γίνονται ή ασχολούνται με κάτι άσχετο.Είχα πει να πάρω την άλλη κατύθυνση της αρχαιολογίας αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μου πολυαρέσει και αν θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ με κείνο το αντικείμενο, γενικά μπαίνω συνέχεια σε διλήμματα.Ψυχολόγο έχω πάει δύο φορές δεν είδα όφελος γι αυτό απευθύνθηκα σε ψυχίατρο.Άλλο ένα πρόβλημα που έχω είναι η τελειομανία γι αυτό και αγχώνομαι αν θα μπορέσω να είμαι καλή σε κάτι να μην κάνω λάθος να μην πάρω κάποιον στον λαιμό μου.Θέλω να είμαι πλήρως υπέυθυνη και σωστή σε ότι και να κάνω.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Μηπως ηθελες καποιο αλλο αντικειμενο να ακολουθησεις? Δηλ αμα μπορουσες να πας οπουδηποτε που θα πηγαινες?


Ήθελα πολύ την ψυχολογία αλλά δυστυχώς δεν την έπιασα.Είχα σκοπό (δεν ξέρω με τι κουράγιο) να δώσω κατακτήριες κάποια στιγμή για να περάσω ή να πάω σε ιδιωτική σχολή αν και δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω τα ίδια δικαιώματα.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> εισαι απλα κακομαθημενη δεν ειναι τιποτα αν δεν εχει συμβει κατι τραγικο στη ζωη σου
> εισαι κακομαθημενη κατα τα αλλα ολοι βαριομαστε που ζουμε αλλα ζουμε και δευτερον κι εγω ειμαι αχρηστοσ
> αλλα δεν κανω ετσι εγω λεω οσο ζησουμε κι οπωσ ζησουμε αρκει να ζησουμε εσυ δε μπορεισ να το πεισ αυτο;


Έλις σ αγαπώ σε εκτιμώ αλλά ρε φίλε αλλά ωρες ωρες, αθελα σου καννιβαλίζεις γαμω το κέρατό μου.
Προφανώς και δεν εχεις ιδεα απο ΙΔΨ και κάθεσαι και λές την άλλη κακομαθημένη φέρνοντας την άλλη πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα που την εξυπηρετεί.
Και την εξυπηρετεί επειδή ακριβως ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη. Μόνο κακομαθημένη δεν ειναι. Εχει τη νόσο του αυτογκόλ και το να κάθεται να ακούει 
οτι να ναι, το μόνο που κάνει ειναι να προσθέτει ενοχές στις ήδη υπάρχουσες.

ΥΓ Ρόζμαρυ, αυτά που σου έγραψε η breath ακου. Όλα αυτα που περιγράφεις ειναι εξαιτίας της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής και τιποτα παραπάνω. 
Μια χαρά εισαι! Απλώς να πεις στη μαμά σου να δείς το θέμα με των συνεδριών. Να κάνεις εντατικά ψυχοθεραπεία. Θα τα θυμάσαι ολα αυτα μετά απο
χρόνια και θα γελάς.

----------


## rosemary1993

> ακουσε με κουκλα ολοι ειμαστε αχρηστοι για τον εξησ απλο λογο οτι αμα ησουν καλα θα ειχεσ κολησει με το φμπ
> και θα εψαχνεσ αντρα με το τελειο πακετο κι ολεσ αυτεσ τισ παπαριεσ που παπαριεσ αποδυκνυονται αν ανοιξεισ λιγο τα ματια σου και δει τι γινεται γι αυτο λεμε καλα εισαι πηγαινεσ στη σχολη σου κανε παρεεσ και μη σε νοιαζουν αυτα μυαλο εχεισ μια χαρα ειναι το μυαλο σου
> κι απο δουλεια μην ανυσηχεισ ολοι παπαριεσ κανουμε στισ δουλειεσ μασ κανενασ δε δουλευει σωστα οτι κατεβαζει το κεφαλι του καθενοσ κανει και τελοσ ειπα οτι εγω ειμαι αχρηστοσ αλλα δεν κανω ετσι


Συμφωνώ σε πολλά μαζί σου πράγματι αν ήμουν καλά και θα ασχολιόμουν με όλα αυτά που είπες.Απλά λίγοι παραδέχονται όπως εσύ πως κάνουν λάθη και δυσκολεύονται, όλους όσους ρωτάω λένε πως ασχολούνται πολύ με το αντικείμενο τους και ότι θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια, να είσαι πολύ συνειδητοποιημένος και υπεύθυνος και ότι άμα έχεις έστω και ελάχιστες αμφιβολίες δεν θα τα καταφέρεις.Όταν μου απαντούν έτσι είναι δυνατόν να μην με αγχώσουν;Δεν φταίνε αυτοί βέβαια αλλά εγώ που ρωτάω παντού.Ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι καλά παρόλο που έτσι λες είμαι κάπως τελειομανής και ευθυνόφοβη θέλω όλα να τα κάνω καλά και δεν καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Έλις σ αγαπώ σε εκτιμώ αλλά ρε φίλε αλλά ωρες ωρες, αθελα σου καννιβαλίζεις γαμω το χριστο μου.
> Προφανώς και δεν εχεις ιδεα απο ΙΔΨ και κάθεσαι και λές την άλλη κακομαθημένη φέρνοντας την άλλη πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα που την εξυπηρετεί.
> Και την εξυπηρετεί επειδή ακριβως ειναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη. Μόνο κακομαθημένη δεν ειναι. Εχει τη νόσο του αυτογκόλ και το να κάθεται να ακούει 
> οτι να ναι, το μόνο που κάνει ειναι να προσθέτει ενοχές στις ήδη υπάρχουσες.
> 
> ΥΓ Ρόζμαρυ, αυτά που σου έγραψε η breath ακου. Όλα αυτα που περιγράφεις ειναι εξαιτίας της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής και τιποτα παραπάνω. 
> Μια χαρά εισαι! Απλώς να πεις στη μαμά σου να δείς το θέμα με των συνεδριών. Να κάνεις εντατικά ψυχοθεραπεία. Θα τα θυμάσαι ολα αυτα μετά απο
> χρόνια και θα γελάς.


Θα το κοιτάξω με τις συνεδρίες αν και ο ψυχίατρος που έχω με βοηθά αρκετά και σε αυτό το τομέα.Πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο;Μακάρι να γελάω μετά από χρόνια με όλα αυτά!

----------


## 1984muzzy

Όοολα αυτα ροζμαρυ που περιγράφεις (μην μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες) ειναι ΙΔΨ. Υα λες και μονη σου, αμφιβαλλεις συχνά, εισαι σε διλλήματα, τελειομανίες, έλεγχος,
βλέπεις εμπόδια παντου, θα καταφέρω αυτό? Μαλλον οχι. Θα καταφερω εκείνο? Σιγουρα οχι. Ο φόβος του αγνώστου, του απρόοπτου. Ενοχες. Υπευθυνότητες, σοβαρότητες & αρχιδιλίκια, Ολα αυτα ειναι ΙΔΨ. 
Σαν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική εισαι πολύ έξυπνη. Πως σου φαίνεται αυτό? Σε αυτό που θα καταπιαστείς επειδη το αγαπας πραγματικά, ειναι εξαιρετικά δυσκολο να έρθεις
δευτερη. Γιατι εχείς στόχους απο τους οποιόυς δε παρεκκλίνεις εύκολα. Κι αυτα ΙΔΨ ειναι. Επίσης ειναι, οτι αμα το δρομολογήσεις, ναι , θα πάει καλά και μετα απο χρόνια θα γελάς.
Ζει πολύς κόσμος με ΙΔΨ χωρις φάρμακα και ειναι λειτουργικός και ζει τη ζωή του. 
Βάλε σα στοχο την καλυτερευσή σου.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Θα το κοιτάξω με τις συνεδρίες αν και ο ψυχίατρος που έχω με βοηθά αρκετά και σε αυτό το τομέα.Πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο;Μακάρι να γελάω μετά από χρόνια με όλα αυτά!


Λές πως αυτό με τις συνεδρίες θα το κοιτάξεις, πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι δεν κάνεις. Ή κάνω λάθος? Κοίταξε. είτε ψυχολόγος ειναι είτε ψυχίατρος
να κοιτάξεις να τον ρωτήσεις ή να μάθεις μ κάποιο τρόπο αν ειναι της γνωσιακής-συμπεριφοριστικής. Αυτη ειναι ενδεδειγμένη ψυχοθεραπεία για μας.
Αν έχει συγκεκριμένη ειδίκευση σ αυτο δηλαδή. Στη θεραπεία του ΕΔΩ και ΤΩΡΑ δηλαδη.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Όοολα αυτα ροζμαρυ που περιγράφεις (μην μπαίνω σε λεπτομέρειες) ειναι ΙΔΨ. Υα λες και μονη σου, αμφιβαλλεις συχνά, εισαι σε διλλήματα, τελειομανίες, έλεγχος,
> βλέπεις εμπόδια παντου, θα καταφέρω αυτό? Μαλλον οχι. Θα καταφερω εκείνο? Σιγουρα οχι. Ο φόβος του αγνώστου, του απρόοπτου. Ενοχες. Υπευθυνότητες, σοβαρότητες & αρχιδιλίκια, Ολα αυτα ειναι ΙΔΨ. 
> Σαν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική εισαι πολύ έξυπνη. Πως σου φαίνεται αυτό? Σε αυτό που θα καταπιαστείς επειδη το αγαπας πραγματικά, ειναι εξαιρετικά δυσκολο να έρθεις
> δευτερη. Γιατι εχείς στόχους απο τους οποιόυς δε παρεκκλίνεις εύκολα. Κι αυτα ΙΔΨ ειναι. Επίσης ειναι, οτι αμα το δρομολογήσεις, ναι , θα πάει καλά και μετα απο χρόνια θα γελάς.
> Ζει πολύς κόσμος με ΙΔΨ χωρις φάρμακα και ειναι λειτουργικός και ζει τη ζωή του. 
> Βάλε σα στοχο την καλυτερευσή σου.


 Δηλαδή τα αρχαία που δεν τα αγαπάω ιδιαίτερα δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τα διδάξω;Βλέπεις η εμμονή μου είναι τόσο μεγάλη που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τίποτε πέρα από αυτό.Μου αρέσουν διάφορα πράγματα όπως η συγγραφή κτλ. αλλά δεν είμαι χαζή ξέρω πως σε αυτή τη ζωή πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι για να ζήσεις είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι απλά θέλω να το κάνω καλά γιατί μιλάμε και για έναν περίεργο χώρο όπως είναι αυτός της εκπαίδευσης.Και με τη σχολή λοιπόν που δεν την αγαπώ ούτε και αυτή τόσο πάλι μάλλον δεν θα το κάνω πολύ καλά.
Ο ψυχιάτρος μου μου σύστησε έναν άλλον πολύ καλό που ειδικεύεται πάνω σε αυτό το αντικείμενο αλλά γενικά γίνεται χαμός για να βρεις ραντεβού και θα καθυστερήσει πολύ παρόλο που τον γνωρίζουμε γιατί είχε δει και τον πατέρα μου.Για την ψυχολόγο που πήγα μου φάνηκε καλή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ειδική πάνω σε αυτό τον τομέα.Ναί όταν λεω ότι θα το κοιτάξω αυτό εννοώ αλλά όχι επειδή δεν θέλω αλλά οι γνείς μου θέλουν να ψάξουμε για την ομοιοπαθητική.
Για τους υπολογιστές που λέω τι γνώμη έχεις;Εγώ φοβάμαι γιατί αυτό το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει ταχύρυθμα μαθήματα είναι δωρέαν και φοβάμαι μήπως δεν προλαβαίνω και δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ έτσι που δεν κοιμάμαι αν και εκεί που πήγα είπν ότι όταν θα έχω εξεταστική θα μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο.Ακόμη και εκεί φαντάσου πίεσα τη μαμά μυ να έρθει μαζί μου φοβόμουν να μιλήσω μόνη μου γενικά το έχω αυτό σε κάθε κοινωνική κατάσταση δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.Εκείνη μου λέει να πάω ίσως με κάνει να ξεφύγω από τις σκέψεις που έχω με τα ιδιαίτερα αλλά εγώ αισθάνομαι φοβισμένη και κουρασμένη.
Γενικά το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το τι θέλω στη ζωή μου και γενικά φοβάμαι να δοκιμαστώ μήπως δεν το κάνω καλά.Για την εκπαίδευση που σου λέω γενικά θα μου άρεζε να ασχοληθώ αλλά έχω θέμα με τα αρχαία και δεν είμαι πολύ καλή και δεν τρελαίνομαι γι αυτά απλά όλοι αυτά ζητάνε συνήθως όχι τα υπόλοιπα φιλολογικά.Θα μου πεις ότι το ψάχνω τόσο σημαίνει ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει;Αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ με τον εαυτό μου.Ελπίζω να βρω το δρόμο μου γιατί με βλέπω συνέχως αδρανή και το ότι μπήκα εδώ για μένα είναι μεγάλο βήμα γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πάρει σβάρνα όλα τα σαιτ.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Δηλαδή τα αρχαία που δεν τα αγαπάω ιδιαίτερα δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ να τα διδάξω;Βλέπεις η εμμονή μου είναι τόσο μεγάλη που δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τίποτε πέρα από αυτό.Μου αρέσουν διάφορα πράγματα όπως η συγγραφή κτλ. αλλά δεν είμαι χαζή ξέρω πως σε αυτή τη ζωή πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι για να ζήσεις είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι απλά θέλω να το κάνω καλά γιατί μιλάμε και για έναν περίεργο χώρο όπως είναι αυτός της εκπαίδευσης.Και με τη σχολή λοιπόν που δεν την αγαπώ ούτε και αυτή τόσο πάλι μάλλον δεν θα το κάνω πολύ καλά.
> Ο ψυχιάτρος μου μου σύστησε έναν άλλον πολύ καλό που ειδικεύεται πάνω σε αυτό το αντικείμενο αλλά γενικά γίνεται χαμός για να βρεις ραντεβού και θα καθυστερήσει πολύ παρόλο που τον γνωρίζουμε γιατί είχε δει και τον πατέρα μου.Για την ψυχολόγο που πήγα μου φάνηκε καλή αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι ειδική πάνω σε αυτό τον τομέα.Ναί όταν λεω ότι θα το κοιτάξω αυτό εννοώ αλλά όχι επειδή δεν θέλω αλλά οι γνείς μου θέλουν να ψάξουμε για την ομοιοπαθητική.
> Για τους υπολογιστές που λέω τι γνώμη έχεις;Εγώ φοβάμαι γιατί αυτό το πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει ταχύρυθμα μαθήματα είναι δωρέαν και φοβάμαι μήπως δεν προλαβαίνω και δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ έτσι που δεν κοιμάμαι αν και εκεί που πήγα είπν ότι όταν θα έχω εξεταστική θα μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε και μου είπαν ότι δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο.Ακόμη και εκεί φαντάσου πίεσα τη μαμά μυ να έρθει μαζί μου φοβόμουν να μιλήσω μόνη μου γενικά το έχω αυτό σε κάθε κοινωνική κατάσταση δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει.Εκείνη μου λέει να πάω ίσως με κάνει να ξεφύγω από τις σκέψεις που έχω με τα ιδιαίτερα αλλά εγώ αισθάνομαι φοβισμένη και κουρασμένη.
> Γενικά το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν είμαι σίγουρη για το τι θέλω στη ζωή μου και γενικά φοβάμαι να δοκιμαστώ μήπως δεν το κάνω καλά.Για την εκπαίδευση που σου λέω γενικά θα μου άρεζε να ασχοληθώ αλλά έχω θέμα με τα αρχαία και δεν είμαι πολύ καλή και δεν τρελαίνομαι γι αυτά απλά όλοι αυτά ζητάνε συνήθως όχι τα υπόλοιπα φιλολογικά.Θα μου πεις ότι το ψάχνω τόσο σημαίνει ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει;Αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ με τον εαυτό μου.Ελπίζω να βρω το δρόμο μου γιατί με βλέπω συνέχως αδρανή και το ότι μπήκα εδώ για μένα είναι μεγάλο βήμα γενικά τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πάρει σβάρνα όλα τα σαιτ.


Η εμμονή για την αποτυχία που έχεις, που είναι καθαρά και μόνο εμμονή, σε κάνει να διαστρεβλώνεις αυτά που γράφω. Είπα κάτι γενικό, ότι αυτά με τα οποία καταπιάνονται και αγαπούν οι ΙΔΨ, είναι πολύ καλοί. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είναι κακοί, σε κάτι του οποίου δείχνουν μέτριο ή καθόλου ενδιαφέρον. Όλα γίνονται και όλα τα σενάρια πιθανά είναι και οι άνθρωποι έχουν πολλές δυνατότητες.

Όλη αυτή η ιστορία όμως λίγη σημασία έχει και λόγος στο τι θα είσαι ή δεν είσαι καλή δεν θα ‘πρεπε καν να γίνεται. Το σημαντικό με αυτό που συζητάμε είναι αν η ψυχολόγος σου βλέπει και αν δουλεύετε αυτό ακριβώς που ουσιαστικά συζητάμε. Πίσω από τα αρχαία δηλαδή. Τα ζητήματα των εξιδανικεύσεων και τελειομανίας σου και κυρίως τις αμφιβολίες που σε κάνουν να χάνεις το παιχνίδι πριν καν παίξεις. Όλα τα άλλα που γράφεις είναι λεπτομέρειες τις ίδιας ιστορίας. Τα δουλεύετε τα παραπάνω? Σου βάζει καμια εργασία να κάνεις? 

Σε σχέση με τους υπολογιστές, φυσικά και να πας. Να κινητοποιείσαι και να ασχολείσαι με διάφορα. Είναι το καλύτερο αντίδοτο. Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις, αν δεν προσπαθήσεις, τότε πως? Στο μυαλό σου είναι ότι δε θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## 1984muzzy

Α ! Ξέχασα να σου πω για την ομοιοπαθητική που λες.
Δεν ξέρω πως αλλίως να σε πείσω.
Ψάξτε με τη μαμά σου στo google πατώντας ΙΨΔ και συμπεριέλαβε στην αναζήτηση 'θεραπεία'. 
Θα σε πετάξει σε σελίδες για ψυχοθεραπεία του τύπου που γράφω και παραπάνω. 
Μέσα σε όλα, θα δείτε και αναφορές για ποσοστά επιτυχίας της μεθόδου. 
Αν αυτό δεν αποτελεί κύρος για τη μαμά σου, τότε τι θα αποτελούσε? 

Κόψιμο του καφέ, της κοκα κόλα και οδοντόκρεμα με πρόπολη χωρίς μέντα,
συνδυαστικά με φυτικούς καρπούς της Σαχαλίνης σε μορφή χαπιού? 

Αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, το δοκιμάσαμε και αυτό. Αστο καλύτερα. 
Δεν ακυρώνω την ομοιοπαθητική γενικά, αλλά για ΙΔΨ υπάρχουν άλλες μέθοδοι που δοκιμάστηκαν στα σίγουρα.

----------


## elis

ολα αυτα που λεει ο νεαροσ ειναι αληθεια οτι κανιβαλιζω επισησ αληθεια
αν εχεισ ιψδ η ενδεδειγμενη ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι αυτη που σου πε 
οπωσ στα ειπε χαιρομαι που εγινα η αφορμη για να βγαλετε ακρη πρωτον
και δευτερον πολλοι απο αυτουσ που καναν κατι στη ζωη τουσ εχουν ιψδ για τον εξησ απλο λογο βαζουν στοχουσ
και δε παρεκλινουν απο αυτουσ 
οτι κανιβαλιζω παιδια ειναι και τι εχεισ περασει ο καθενασ ετσι εχω αρκετεσ δικαιολογιεσ γι αυτο

----------


## καθρεπτης

Ροζμαρι καλησπέρα... Αν και δεν έχω ιδέα από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή μπορώ να καταλάβω πως καθόλου άχρηστη και τεμπέλα δεν είσαι... το ότι πέτυχες στις πανελλήνιες και μάλιστα στην σχολη που πήγες το αποδυκνείει.. Επίσης δεν έχω ιδέα και από σπουδές και πανεπιστήμια μιας και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να σπουδάσω... προχθές όμως είδα στην τηλεόραση έναν που είχε βγάλει το μαθηματικό και μετά έκανε εργασία ας το πω... ίσως το λένε μεταπτυχιακό δεν είμαι σίγουρη... για το πως νιώθουμε με τα προβλήματα που δεν έχουν εμφανή λύση και έτσι έγινε ψυχολόγος.. από το μαθηματικό παρακαλώ.. Το ότι δεν πέρασες ψυχολογία μην σε πτοεί... έχεις ανοίξει μία μεγάλη πόρτα σπουδάζοντας όχι επειδή είσαι τυχερή αλλά επειδή είσαι ικανή..

Για να νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα, μιας και ανέφερες το ότι σε ρίχνει το ότι δεν έχεις δουλειά, μπορείς ήδη να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα... Προφανώς και ξέρεις αρχαία καλύτερα από μένα, ίσως να μην είσαι άριστη αλλά αν έχεις το βιβλίο μπροστά σου θα τα καταλαβαίνεις... Οι δάσκαλοι πριν παραδώσουν κάποιο μάθημα, εκτός κι αν έχουν πολυετή πείρα, το διαβάζουν την προηγούμενη μέρα... επίσης έχουν και το βιβλίο ανοιχτό... ξέρω πως τα αρχαία δεν είναι ακριβώς ιστορία να θέλουν ανοιχτό βιβλίο αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω...

Και για την ψυχοθεραπεία αυτό που σου λέει και μαζζυ... μην την αμελήσεις... μπορείς να κανεις και ομοιοπαθητική αν θες αλλά παράλληλα.

----------


## marouliw

Γεια σου! Σαυτη την ηλικια εκδηλώνονται συνήθως οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο διότι είσαι σε μια ηλικία που θες να δεις τι θα κάνεις στο μέλλον....απλα εμείς με το χαοτικό μας μυαλό και την πολλή σκέψη τα κάνουμε σκατ@ και τελικα αρρωσταίνουμε...εχεις και τις υπερβολικές ενοχές και την τελειομανία οποτε έχεις τα δυο κυρίαρχα χαρακτηριστικά των ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικων.....
Το θέμα ειναι οτι χρειάζεσαι πολυ ψυχοθεραπεία για να δεις απο που ξεκινούν ολαυτα ( η υπερβολικη υπευθυνότητα και οι ενοχές πχ μπορεί να οφειλονται στο γεγονός οτι ο πατέρας σου είχε κατάθλιψη και προσπαθούσες εσυ να είσαι υπεύθυνη και τέλεια για να γίνει καλα κλπ.....ενα παράδειγμα λέω δεν είναι αναγκαίο να έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα απλά κάπου έμαθες να λειτουργείς έτσι και αυτο πρέπει να το βρεις με έναν ψυχολόγο....επισης να δουλεψετε πάνω στην ιψδ και ειδικά στο θέμα ενοχων και τελειομανιας!!! Αυτά μας βλσπτουν!!!Δεν τα χρειαζόμαστε!!!
Τα φάρμακα λογικά δεν τα γλιτώνεις καθότι βλέπω έχει ξεφύγει λιγο το αγχος σου.....
Να ξέρεις όμως ενα πράγμα....αν δεν αλλάξεις καποια στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα σου πάλι θα αρρωστήσεις...γιαυτο δούλεψε επειγόντως και με ψυχολόγο.....

----------


## Eagle guy

Γεια σου, έχω παρόμοια θέματα με σένα αν κοιτάξεις τα θέματά μου, πιστεύω ότι βαριέμαι τη δουλειά, ιδιαίτερα δουλειές που θέλουν σωματική κίνηση. Εγώ προτείνω να ψάξεις να βρεις μια δουλειά για να ξέρεις αν και ποσο μπορείς να ανταποκριθείς.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Η εμμονή για την αποτυχία που έχεις, που είναι καθαρά και μόνο εμμονή, σε κάνει να διαστρεβλώνεις αυτά που γράφω. Είπα κάτι γενικό, ότι αυτά με τα οποία καταπιάνονται και αγαπούν οι ΙΔΨ, είναι πολύ καλοί. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είναι κακοί, σε κάτι του οποίου δείχνουν μέτριο ή καθόλου ενδιαφέρον. Όλα γίνονται και όλα τα σενάρια πιθανά είναι και οι άνθρωποι έχουν πολλές δυνατότητες.
> 
> Όλη αυτή η ιστορία όμως λίγη σημασία έχει και λόγος στο τι θα είσαι ή δεν είσαι καλή δεν θα ‘πρεπε καν να γίνεται. Το σημαντικό με αυτό που συζητάμε είναι αν η ψυχολόγος σου βλέπει και αν δουλεύετε αυτό ακριβώς που ουσιαστικά συζητάμε. Πίσω από τα αρχαία δηλαδή. Τα ζητήματα των εξιδανικεύσεων και τελειομανίας σου και κυρίως τις αμφιβολίες που σε κάνουν να χάνεις το παιχνίδι πριν καν παίξεις. Όλα τα άλλα που γράφεις είναι λεπτομέρειες τις ίδιας ιστορίας. Τα δουλεύετε τα παραπάνω? Σου βάζει καμια εργασία να κάνεις? 
> 
> Σε σχέση με τους υπολογιστές, φυσικά και να πας. Να κινητοποιείσαι και να ασχολείσαι με διάφορα. Είναι το καλύτερο αντίδοτο. Αν δεν δοκιμάσεις, αν δεν προσπαθήσεις, τότε πως? Στο μυαλό σου είναι ότι δε θα τα καταφέρεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση.Έχω απλά ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα και όλα τα ανάγω εκεί γι αυτό και η εμμονή με τα αρχαία.Για τους υπολογιστές θα το προσπαθήσω αν και νομίζω πως θα με αγχώσει παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με τη σχολή.Εργασία όχι δεν μου έβαλε να κάνω η ψυχολόγος μόνο επειδή είχα δίλημμα με τη σχολή να υπολογίσω τα υπέρ και τα κατά κάτι που με έκανε ακόμη χειρότερα και γι αυτό δεν συνέχισα.Μένω επάρχια και οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες.

Ο ψυχίατρος πάντως ήταν θετικός απέναντι στην ομοιοπαθητική εφόσον βρούμε κάποιον καλό.Έχω συγγενικό πρόσωπο που ασχολείται και γι αυτό επιμένουν να το δοκιμάσουμε.Απλά και με τα ψυχοφάρμακα δεν βλέπω σωτηρία, από μόνη μου επίσης άρα μπηως πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω και αυτό;Θα ψάξω πάντως που λες για τα ποσοστά επιτυχίας.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Ροζμαρι καλησπέρα... Αν και δεν έχω ιδέα από ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή μπορώ να καταλάβω πως καθόλου άχρηστη και τεμπέλα δεν είσαι... το ότι πέτυχες στις πανελλήνιες και μάλιστα στην σχολη που πήγες το αποδυκνείει.. Επίσης δεν έχω ιδέα και από σπουδές και πανεπιστήμια μιας και εγώ δεν κατάφερα να σπουδάσω... προχθές όμως είδα στην τηλεόραση έναν που είχε βγάλει το μαθηματικό και μετά έκανε εργασία ας το πω... ίσως το λένε μεταπτυχιακό δεν είμαι σίγουρη... για το πως νιώθουμε με τα προβλήματα που δεν έχουν εμφανή λύση και έτσι έγινε ψυχολόγος.. από το μαθηματικό παρακαλώ.. Το ότι δεν πέρασες ψυχολογία μην σε πτοεί... έχεις ανοίξει μία μεγάλη πόρτα σπουδάζοντας όχι επειδή είσαι τυχερή αλλά επειδή είσαι ικανή..
> 
> Για να νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα, μιας και ανέφερες το ότι σε ρίχνει το ότι δεν έχεις δουλειά, μπορείς ήδη να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα... Προφανώς και ξέρεις αρχαία καλύτερα από μένα, ίσως να μην είσαι άριστη αλλά αν έχεις το βιβλίο μπροστά σου θα τα καταλαβαίνεις... Οι δάσκαλοι πριν παραδώσουν κάποιο μάθημα, εκτός κι αν έχουν πολυετή πείρα, το διαβάζουν την προηγούμενη μέρα... επίσης έχουν και το βιβλίο ανοιχτό... ξέρω πως τα αρχαία δεν είναι ακριβώς ιστορία να θέλουν ανοιχτό βιβλίο αλλά καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοω...
> 
> Και για την ψυχοθεραπεία αυτό που σου λέει και μαζζυ... μην την αμελήσεις... μπορείς να κανεις και ομοιοπαθητική αν θες αλλά παράλληλα.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που απάντησες!Στη φάση που είμαι πιάνω τα αρχαία και τρέμουν τα πόδια μου οπότε δεν νομίζω ότι θα τα καταφέρω με τα ιδιαίτερα και έχω μείνει πίσω στη σχολή οπότε πρέπει να ασχοληθώ με αυτό.Δυστυχώς αυτό που λες για τα πτυχία πλέον δεν το πιστεύω, δεν νομίζω πως εκεί έξω στη καθημερινότητα ένα πτυχίο σαν το δικό μου όσο κόπο και αν έχω κάνει μετράει σε κάτι όλοι στις ίδιες δουλειές καταλήγουμε.Σίγουρα είναι σημαντικό κάποιος να σπουδάσει αλλά να έχει και κάποια απήχηση αυτό που κάνει γιατί αλλιώς θα καταλήξει σαν εμένα.Για τα αρχαία μην νομίζεις ότι ξέρω και κάτι εδώ αισθάνομαι πως δυσκολεύομαι να κατανοήσω αυτά της πρώτης γυμνασίου οπότε μάλλον κακό θα έκαν σε κάποιον.Μακάρι να μου ανοίξουν και μενα πόρτες μέσα από το πανεπιστήμιο όπως σε αυτόν που είδες στην τηλεόραση αν και αμφιβάλλω για μένα.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Γεια σου! Σαυτη την ηλικια εκδηλώνονται συνήθως οι αγχώδεις διαταραχές και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο διότι είσαι σε μια ηλικία που θες να δεις τι θα κάνεις στο μέλλον....απλα εμείς με το χαοτικό μας μυαλό και την πολλή σκέψη τα κάνουμε σκατ@ και τελικα αρρωσταίνουμε...εχεις και τις υπερβολικές ενοχές και την τελειομανία οποτε έχεις τα δυο κυρίαρχα χαρακτηριστικά των ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικων.....
> Το θέμα ειναι οτι χρειάζεσαι πολυ ψυχοθεραπεία για να δεις απο που ξεκινούν ολαυτα ( η υπερβολικη υπευθυνότητα και οι ενοχές πχ μπορεί να οφειλονται στο γεγονός οτι ο πατέρας σου είχε κατάθλιψη και προσπαθούσες εσυ να είσαι υπεύθυνη και τέλεια για να γίνει καλα κλπ.....ενα παράδειγμα λέω δεν είναι αναγκαίο να έγιναν έτσι τα πράγματα απλά κάπου έμαθες να λειτουργείς έτσι και αυτο πρέπει να το βρεις με έναν ψυχολόγο....επισης να δουλεψετε πάνω στην ιψδ και ειδικά στο θέμα ενοχων και τελειομανιας!!! Αυτά μας βλσπτουν!!!Δεν τα χρειαζόμαστε!!!
> Τα φάρμακα λογικά δεν τα γλιτώνεις καθότι βλέπω έχει ξεφύγει λιγο το αγχος σου.....
> Να ξέρεις όμως ενα πράγμα....αν δεν αλλάξεις καποια στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα σου πάλι θα αρρωστήσεις...γιαυτο δούλεψε επειγόντως και με ψυχολόγο.....


Όχι τα φάρμακα δυστυχώς δεν τα γλιτώνω όπως λες έχω ξεφύγει.Αισθάνομαι απλά πως είμαι και λίγο εγωίστρια δεν θέλω να κάνω υποχωρήσεις, τα θέλω όλα δικά μου και δεν συμβιβάζομαι ούτε δέχομαι κάποιες καταστάσεις.Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω πετύχει κάποιον αξιόλογο ψυχολόγο ούτε μου έχουν πει κάτι που δεν ξέρω ήδη απλά τα ίδια και τα ίδια.Ίσως εγώ έπεσα σε τέτοιους ανθρώπους αλλά πραγματικά μόνο με τον ψυχίατρο αισθάνθηκα πως είχα ουσιαστική συζήτηση παρότι δεν ήταν εξειδικευμένος πάνω στην δική μου περίπτωση.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Γεια σου, έχω παρόμοια θέματα με σένα αν κοιτάξεις τα θέματά μου, πιστεύω ότι βαριέμαι τη δουλειά, ιδιαίτερα δουλειές που θέλουν σωματική κίνηση. Εγώ προτείνω να ψάξεις να βρεις μια δουλειά για να ξέρεις αν και ποσο μπορείς να ανταποκριθείς.


Το να ψάξω δουλειά αυτή τη στιγμή είναι το πιο τρομακτικό από όλα άσε που έχω τη σχολή και θα με πάει ακόμη πιο πίσω.Χωρίς να προδιαγράφω τίποτα πιστεύω δυστυχώς ότι δεν θα βρω και κάτι επειδή μένω σε μιρκή πόλη με περιορισμένες ευκαιρίες και όσοι γνωστοί μου ψάχνουν με πολλά περισσότερα προσόντα από μενα δεν βρίσκουν κάτι.Δεν τα λέω όλα αυτά για να διακιολογηθώ αλλά δεν νομίζω πως αυτή τη στιγμή μπορώ να ανταποκριθώ σε κάποια δουλειά.

----------


## rosemary1993

[QUOTE=rosemary1993;567681]Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση.Έχω απλά ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα και όλα τα ανάγω εκεί γι αυτό και η εμμονή με τα αρχαία.Για τους υπολογιστές θα το προσπαθήσω αν και νομίζω πως θα με αγχώσει παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με τη σχολή.Εργασία όχι δεν μου έβαλε να κάνω η ψυχολόγος μόνο επειδή είχα δίλημμα με τη σχολή να υπολογίσω τα υπέρ και τα κατά κάτι που με έκανε ακόμη χειρότερα και γι αυτό δεν συνέχισα.Μένω επάρχια και οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες.

Ο ψυχίατρος πάντως ήταν θετικός απέναντι στην ομοιοπαθητική εφόσον βρούμε κάποιον καλό.Έχω συγγενικό πρόσωπο που ασχολείται και γι αυτό επιμένουν να το δοκιμάσουμε.Απλά και με τα ψυχοφάρμακα δεν βλέπω σωτηρία, από μόνη μου επίσης άρα μπηως πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω και αυτό;Θα ψάξω πάντως που λες για τα ποσοστά επιτυχίας.Απλά πιστεύεις πως πρέπει να βρω ψυχολόγο και όχι ψυχίατρο;

----------


## 1984muzzy

[QUOTE=rosemary1993;567693]


> Σε ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση.Έχω απλά ένα συγκεκριμένο θέμα και όλα τα ανάγω εκεί γι αυτό και η εμμονή με τα αρχαία.Για τους υπολογιστές θα το προσπαθήσω αν και νομίζω πως θα με αγχώσει παραπάνω σε συνδυασμό με τη σχολή.Εργασία όχι δεν μου έβαλε να κάνω η ψυχολόγος μόνο επειδή είχα δίλημμα με τη σχολή να υπολογίσω τα υπέρ και τα κατά κάτι που με έκανε ακόμη χειρότερα και γι αυτό δεν συνέχισα.Μένω επάρχια και οι επιλογές είναι περιορισμένες.
> 
> Ο ψυχίατρος πάντως ήταν θετικός απέναντι στην ομοιοπαθητική εφόσον βρούμε κάποιον καλό.Έχω συγγενικό πρόσωπο που ασχολείται και γι αυτό επιμένουν να το δοκιμάσουμε.Απλά και με τα ψυχοφάρμακα δεν βλέπω σωτηρία, από μόνη μου επίσης άρα μπηως πρέπει να το δοκιμάσω και αυτό;Θα ψάξω πάντως που λες για τα ποσοστά επιτυχίας.Απλά πιστεύεις πως πρέπει να βρω ψυχολόγο και όχι ψυχίατρο;


Η δική μου πρόταση ειναι ψυχιατρος ψυχοθεραπευτης γνωσ/συμπερ.

----------


## rosemary1993

[QUOTE=1984muzzy;567694]


> Η δική μου πρόταση ειναι ψυχιατρος ψυχοθεραπευτης γνωσ/συμπερ.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες θα ψάξω για κάποιον τέτοιο αν και βλέπω πως οι περισσότεροι ειδικεύονται στις ψυχώσεις.Το θέμα είναι αν όντως εφαρμόζουν τις συγκεκριμένες θεραπείες ή απλά έτσι γράφουν.Δεν είμαι αρνητική απλά έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορους και παρόλο που αυτός που έχω τώρα δεν ειδικεύεται πάνω σε αυτό με βοήθησε ως άνθρωπος αλλά θα κοιτάξω και αλλού.

----------


## 1984muzzy

[QUOTE=rosemary1993;567697]


> Το θέμα είναι αν όντως εφαρμόζουν τις συγκεκριμένες θεραπείες ή απλά έτσι γράφουν.Δεν είμαι αρνητική απλά έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορους και παρόλο που αυτός που έχω τώρα δεν ειδικεύεται πάνω σε αυτό με βοήθησε ως άνθρωπος αλλά θα κοιτάξω και αλλού.


Μην αμφιβάλλεις αν εφαρμόζουν τη θεραπεία απο τη στιγμή που το γράφει η κάρτα τους πχ. Την εφαρμόζουν.

----------


## rosemary1993

Μακάρι να με βοηθήσουν αν και έχω αμφιβολίες.Όλα από τη δική μου διάθεση εξαρτώνται και βλέπω πως εγώ δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτε.Γι αυτό αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πραγματικά είμαι τεμπέλα και βολεψάκιας γιατί το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην αγωνιστώ.Όλα τα βλέπω μαύρα και απαισιόδοξα γιατί έτσι με βολεύει.Αυτό που με πανικοβάλλει είναι μην παιδευτώ όχι αν πετύχω άρα απλά μου αρέσει να περνάω καλά και να μην κουράζομαι.Θα μου πεις όλοι αυτό αποζητούν αλλά στη συνέχεια κάτι κάνουν, προσπαθούν.Εγώ προτιμώ να πεθάνω παρά να περάσω κάποια δυσκολία.Βλέπω και τη μαμά μου που κλαίει και νευριάζει μαζί μου που ενώ μιλάω με τόσους ανθρώπους εγώ συνεχίζω τη μύρλα.Έχει περάσει και εκείνη πολλά και με βλέπει αδρανής ακόμη και με τους υπολγιστές οπότε ξεσπάει.Αφού και όλα τα έκανα για να βολευτώ να έρθω στο σπίτι μου προκειμένου να μην μένω μόνη μου και αναλάβω ευθύνες, το ξέρω μέσα μου αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και αυτό φοβάμαι γενικά.Για να καταλήξω δεν φταίει το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαι λειτουργική αλλά ότι μάλλον δεν θέλω να είμαι.Δεν συμβιβάζομαι, είμαι αντικοινωνική, είμαι αυτοκαταστροφική, γενικά στο σπίτι δεν βοηθάω σχεδόν σε τίποτα όλα τα περιμένω έτοιμα.Κανένας ψυχίατρος ότι και να μου πει ότι θεραπεία και αν ακολουθήσει, δεν θα καταφέρει να με σηκώσει από το κρεβάτι εφόσον δεν θέλω μάλλον εγώ.Σας ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείτε με κάθε τρόπο να με βοηθήσετε αλλά μάλλον αλλού μάλλον από μενα εξαρτάται αν σωθώ ή όχι και από τι φαίνεται εγώ δεν θέλω απλά δεν θέλω να στεναχωρεθεί και κανένας.Από την άλλη και έτσι στεναχωριούνται.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Μακάρι να με βοηθήσουν αν και έχω αμφιβολίες.Όλα από τη δική μου διάθεση εξαρτώνται και βλέπω πως εγώ δεν έχω όρεξη να κάνω τίποτε.Γι αυτό αναρωτιέμαι μήπως πραγματικά είμαι τεμπέλα και βολεψάκιας γιατί το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να μην αγωνιστώ.Όλα τα βλέπω μαύρα και απαισιόδοξα γιατί έτσι με βολεύει.Αυτό που με πανικοβάλλει είναι μην παιδευτώ όχι αν πετύχω άρα απλά μου αρέσει να περνάω καλά και να μην κουράζομαι.Θα μου πεις όλοι αυτό αποζητούν αλλά στη συνέχεια κάτι κάνουν, προσπαθούν.Εγώ προτιμώ να πεθάνω παρά να περάσω κάποια δυσκολία.Βλέπω και τη μαμά μου που κλαίει και νευριάζει μαζί μου που ενώ μιλάω με τόσους ανθρώπους εγώ συνεχίζω τη μύρλα.Έχει περάσει και εκείνη πολλά και με βλέπει αδρανής ακόμη και με τους υπολγιστές οπότε ξεσπάει.Αφού και όλα τα έκανα για να βολευτώ να έρθω στο σπίτι μου προκειμένου να μην μένω μόνη μου και αναλάβω ευθύνες, το ξέρω μέσα μου αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και αυτό φοβάμαι γενικά.Για να καταλήξω δεν φταίει το γεγονός ότι δεν είμαι λειτουργική αλλά ότι μάλλον δεν θέλω να είμαι.Δεν συμβιβάζομαι, είμαι αντικοινωνική, είμαι αυτοκαταστροφική, γενικά στο σπίτι δεν βοηθάω σχεδόν σε τίποτα όλα τα περιμένω έτοιμα.Κανένας ψυχίατρος ότι και να μου πει ότι θεραπεία και αν ακολουθήσει, δεν θα καταφέρει να με σηκώσει από το κρεβάτι εφόσον δεν θέλω μάλλον εγώ.Σας ευχαριστώ που προσπαθείτε με κάθε τρόπο να με βοηθήσετε αλλά μάλλον αλλού μάλλον από μενα εξαρτάται αν σωθώ ή όχι και από τι φαίνεται εγώ δεν θέλω απλά δεν θέλω να στεναχωρεθεί και κανένας.Από την άλλη και έτσι στεναχωριούνται.


Δεν θα πάρω τόσο σοβαρά αυτα που γράφεις (απο την άποψη οτι μ ακουγονται φυσιολογικά) μιας και ειναι πολύ πιθανό να συνοδοιπορεί και κατάθλιψη μαζι με την ΙΔΨ στη φάση που εισαι.
Μη τα ρίχνεις στο χαρακτήρα σου αυτά, και στην τεμπελιά για την τεμπελιά. Ειναι η ξενέρα της απαισιοδοξίας αυτή, για να μη μπω η ευχαρίστηση.
Σου αρέσει να σε λυπούνται καταβάθος, ετσι δεν ειναι? Νιώθεις να αντλείς ευχαρίστηση ΚΑΤΑΒΑΘΟΣ να σε βλέπει η μάνα σου να κυλιέσαι στα πατώματα?
Ψαξε και απάντησε μ αν θες.
Υπάρχει και αυτό το σενάριο με την αυτή η ιστορία.
Όπως και χει αν κάνεις όμως τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες, θα βοηθηθείς και θα αλλάξει όλο αυτό. Πίστεψε με θα τα θυμασαι και θα γελάς.
Αρκεί να πας στους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους, να προσπαθεις να καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λένε και να προσπαθείς στην κατεύθυνση που σ λενε. 
Αυτό που λες οτι κανένας ψυχίατρος δεν θα καταφέρει να σε σηκώσει απο το κρεβάτι.... ναι , μάλιστα!
Ασε τα δράματα!

----------


## rosemary1993

> Δεν θα πάρω τόσο σοβαρά αυτα που γράφεις (απο την άποψη οτι μ ακουγονται φυσιολογικά) μιας και ειναι πολύ πιθανό να συνοδοιπορεί και κατάθλιψη μαζι με την ΙΔΨ στη φάση που εισαι.
> Μη τα ρίχνεις στο χαρακτήρα σου αυτά, και στην τεμπελιά για την τεμπελιά. Ειναι η ξενέρα της απαισιοδοξίας αυτή, για να μη μπω η ευχαρίστηση.
> Σου αρέσει να σε λυπούνται καταβάθος, ετσι δεν ειναι? Νιώθεις να αντλείς ευχαρίστηση ΚΑΤΑΒΑΘΟΣ να σε βλέπει η μάνα σου να κυλιέσαι στα πατώματα?
> Ψαξε και απάντησε μ αν θες.
> Υπάρχει και αυτό το σενάριο με την αυτή η ιστορία.
> Όπως και χει αν κάνεις όμως τις κατάλληλες ενέργειες, θα βοηθηθείς και θα αλλάξει όλο αυτό. Πίστεψε με θα τα θυμασαι και θα γελάς.
> Αρκεί να πας στους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους, να προσπαθεις να καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λένε και να προσπαθείς στην κατεύθυνση που σ λενε. 
> Αυτό που λες οτι κανένας ψυχίατρος δεν θα καταφέρει να σε σηκώσει απο το κρεβάτι.... ναι , μάλιστα!
> Ασε τα δράματα!


 Ναί ομολογώ πως μέσα μου ίσως αντλώ ευχαρίστηση από τη λύπηση την οποία βέβαια δεν πέρνω από κανέναν όσο περίεργο και αν ακούγεται.Όλοι εκτός των γονιών μου με αντιμετωπίζουν πολύ αυστηρά και μου φωνάζουν να συνέλθω δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν αν μου έδειχναν οίκτο.Από τη μια τον θέλω από την άλλη με πειράζει γενικά να με θεωρούν αδύναμη.Βασικά δεν ξέρω τι θέλω σε κανέναν τομέα της ζωής μου, όλα μου φαίνονται βουνό οι σχέσεις, οι δουλειές, δεν μπορώ να με φανταστώ να κάνω τίποτε και αυτό είναι που με αγχώνει.
Όλη αυτή η ιστορία έχει εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες περίπου.Όχι ότι πριν ήμουν τέλεια αλλά δεν έκανα έτσι.Η αλήθεια είναι πως μπήκα σε πολλά διλήμματα και έβαλα πολλά στο κεφάλι σε σημείο να επέλθει η κατάρρευση αν και την αυτοκτονία σαν ιδέα την έχω από τότε που είχε αρρωστήσει ο μπαμπάς μου.Γενικά με ηρεμεί με έναν περίεργο τρόπο να σκέφτομαι ότι θα υπάρξει μια λύτρωση αν τα πράγματα χειροτερέψουν.Ξαφνικά απλά συνειδητοποίησα πως πρέπει να παλέψω ίσως και να δοκιμαστώ και πως αυτή δεν είναι η μόνη λύση και με έπιασε πανικός.
Θέλω μάλλον ξαφνικά να γίνω μια άλλη ένα δυνατό γεμάτο αυτοπεποίθηση άτομο που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει διαφόρων ειδών δυσκολίες και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχω πρώτα να λύσω πολλά υπαρξιακά θέματα και κομπλεξ για να φτάσω εκεί.Βλέποντας απλά συνομηλίκους μου να έχουν πολλές σχέσεις, να έχουν απαιτητικές δουλειές και να μην εξαρτώνται συναισθηματικά από τους γονείς τους δηλαδή εν ολίγοις να φέρονται σαςν ενήλικοι με έπιασε πανικός ότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω και ήδη έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός για να τα καταφέρω τώρα.Δυστυχώς έχω πολύ μεγάλο δέσιμο με τη μαμά μου, ίσως επειδή είμαι μοναχοπαίδι, δεν είχα πολλές παρέες, ο πατέρας μου είναι απόμακρος ίσως να φταίει και ο χαρακτήρας μου ίσως να είναι μαζί μου εκείνη υπερπροστατευτική αλλά όχι καταπιεστική.Συνέχεια έχω μέσα μου το φόβο της απώλειας τι θα κάνω, πως θα αντιδράσω και ότι πρέπει σύντομα να μάθω να στέκομαι στα πόδια μου και να είμαι προετοιμασμένη για παν ενδεχόμενο.Έτσι σαφώς χάνω το τώρα αλλά βλέπω και την γενική κατάσταση της χώρας και όλα μου φαίνονται μαύρα.Ελπίζω όσο χαζό και αν ακούγεται ότι μια μέρα θα γίνει κάτι, δεν ξέρω δευτέρα παρουσία ίσως, και η κοινωνία θα άλλάξει αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν μπορώ να ζω και έτσι.
Έχουν συμβεί πολλές ατυχίες στη ζωή μας και γι αυτό είμαι διστακτική και απαισιόδοξη όλη την ώρα.Μικρή δεν είχα καμία σχέση, ήμουν πολύ χαρούμενο και ευχάριστο παιδί αν και πάντα αρκετά υπερευαίσθητη.Βρέθηκαν δυστυχώς πολλοί άνθρωποι στο δρόμο μου που με πλήγωσαν και μου δημιούργησαν πολλά κόμπλεξ.Γι αυτό και δεν ελπίζω ότι η τύχη μου θα αλλάξει τώρα.Μακάρι να καταφέρω να μαζέψω το κουράγιο μου και να βρω μια άκρη γιατί κάθε μέρα με βλέπω να πέφτω όλο και περισσότερο σε τέλμα.

----------


## elis

εγω θα στο πω απλα κι αμα θελεισ καταλαβαινεισ οι ανθρωποι χωριζονται σε ενεργητικουσ δηλαδη αυτουσ που ηγουνται
κι αυτουσ που ακουλουθουν ευτυχωσ η δυστηχωσ εισαι σε μια χωρα που ολοι ηγουνται λιγο πολυ ο καθενασ με τον τροπο του
δλδ ειναι ολοι αλανια απο τουσ πιο μικρουσ μεχρι τουσ πιο μεγαλουσ οποτε πρεπει να βρεισ τον τροπο σου να κανεισ πραγματα
λιγα πολλα μικρα μεγαλα δεν εχει σημασια μονο κανε κατι δραστηριοτητεσ υπαρχουν πολλεσ και να κουραστεισ μη φοβασαι δε πεθαινεισ
το πολυ πολυ να παρεισ φαρμακα

----------


## marouliw

Όλες αυτές τις ανασφαλειες στις δημιούργησαν οι εμπειρίες της ζωής σου...απλα τώρα έγινες χειροτερα καθότι με το πολύ άγχος έχει διαταραχθεί η χημεία του εγκεφάλου και αυτο θέλει φάρμακα για να γίνει όπως πριν....οποτε τώρα δεν πρόκειται να βγάλεις άκρη έτσι όπως είσαι....παρε τα φάρμακα και κάνε επιγοντως ψυχοθεραπεία γτ αν δεν λύσεις αυτά τα υπαρξιακά πάλι θα αρρωστήσεις...
Ασχετο, αλλα τι ζώδιο είσαι?

----------


## elis

θα στα ξαναπω εγω να πεθανεισ ξεχνατο ειναι κακομαθημενια και μονο που το λεσ πρωτον
δευτερον βρεσ μια δουλεια η γενικα κανε μια δραστηριοτητα καινουρια δεσ πωσ παει
αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενη απο τον εαυτο σου αρχισε ψυχοθεραπεια κι αν συνεχιζεισ να μην εισαι ευχαριστημενη
παρε φαρμακα ειναι μια κατασταση στον οργανισμο οπυ εχεισ κατσει εγινεσ προβατο δλδ λογω αρνητικων εμπειριων
η βρισκεισ εσωτερικα τη δυναμη και σηκωνεσαι με προσπαθεια και δραστηριοτητεσ η με φαρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεια
η αλανικη επιλογη ειναι με δραστηριοτητεσ η φλωρικη επιλογη ειναι με τουσ γιατρουσ κλπ ειναι μια θαυμασια ευκαιρια να γινεισ αλανι αν βρεισ το θαρροσ και ξεκινησεισ αοπ την αρχη τισ δραστηριοτητεσ σου σιγα σιγα με κοπο και οι κοινωνικεσ σχεσεισ με κοπο και οι δραστηριοτητεσ αυτα ειναι τα δυσκολα θεσ να μεινεισ φλωροσ πανε σε γιατρο αυτεσ ειναι οι επιλογεσ σου διαλεγεισ και παιρνεισ
πολυ φιλικα στα λεω ολα αυτα ειναι αποσταγμα εμπειριασ αυτο που σου λεω και θα το χασεισ ολο αυτο αν δεν κανεισ τιποτα

----------


## rosemary1993

> Όλες αυτές τις ανασφαλειες στις δημιούργησαν οι εμπειρίες της ζωής σου...απλα τώρα έγινες χειροτερα καθότι με το πολύ άγχος έχει διαταραχθεί η χημεία του εγκεφάλου και αυτο θέλει φάρμακα για να γίνει όπως πριν....οποτε τώρα δεν πρόκειται να βγάλεις άκρη έτσι όπως είσαι....παρε τα φάρμακα και κάνε επιγοντως ψυχοθεραπεία γτ αν δεν λύσεις αυτά τα υπαρξιακά πάλι θα αρρωστήσεις...
> Ασχετο, αλλα τι ζώδιο είσαι?


Είμαι κριός με ωροσκόπο αιγόκερω.Ξέρω καμία σχέση με τον χαρακτήρα που παρουσιάζω δεν έχω ούτε τη δυναμικότητα ούτε την αυτοπεποίθηση αυτών των ζωδίων.

----------


## rosemary1993

> θα στα ξαναπω εγω να πεθανεισ ξεχνατο ειναι κακομαθημενια και μονο που το λεσ πρωτον
> δευτερον βρεσ μια δουλεια η γενικα κανε μια δραστηριοτητα καινουρια δεσ πωσ παει
> αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενη απο τον εαυτο σου αρχισε ψυχοθεραπεια κι αν συνεχιζεισ να μην εισαι ευχαριστημενη
> παρε φαρμακα ειναι μια κατασταση στον οργανισμο οπυ εχεισ κατσει εγινεσ προβατο δλδ λογω αρνητικων εμπειριων
> η βρισκεισ εσωτερικα τη δυναμη και σηκωνεσαι με προσπαθεια και δραστηριοτητεσ η με φαρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεια
> η αλανικη επιλογη ειναι με δραστηριοτητεσ η φλωρικη επιλογη ειναι με τουσ γιατρουσ κλπ ειναι μια θαυμασια ευκαιρια να γινεισ αλανι αν βρεισ το θαρροσ και ξεκινησεισ αοπ την αρχη τισ δραστηριοτητεσ σου σιγα σιγα με κοπο και οι κοινωνικεσ σχεσεισ με κοπο και οι δραστηριοτητεσ αυτα ειναι τα δυσκολα θεσ να μεινεισ φλωροσ πανε σε γιατρο αυτεσ ειναι οι επιλογεσ σου διαλεγεισ και παιρνεισ
> πολυ φιλικα στα λεω ολα αυτα ειναι αποσταγμα εμπειριασ αυτο που σου λεω και θα το χασεισ ολο αυτο αν δεν κανεισ τιποτα


Δεν διαφωνώ με αυτά που λες απλά ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό μυαλό και διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά οπότε δεν αντιμετωπίζει με τον ίδιο τρόπο τις διάφορες καταστάσεις.Σίγουρα το να μένω αδρανής δεν είναι λύση αλλά και μέσα σε μια μέρα ή μια εβδομάδα να εξελιχθώ σε κάποια άλλη που θα αναλάβει πρωτοβουλίες και θα αποκτήσει θάρρος.Θέλει ένα βήμα τη φορά και ανθρώπους δίπλα μου που εγώ φυσικά θα πρέπει να τους βρω.Οι γιατροί δεν είναι σίγουρα θεοί αλλά εκτός από τους γονείς μου δεν έχω να μιλήσω κάπου αλλού ξεκάθαρα, όλοι κοιτάνε τον εαυτό τους δεν θα ασχοληθούν μαζί μου, οπότε και εγώ με κάπου πρέπει να πω αυτά που με βασανίζουν και να βρω λύση.Όλα όπως λες θέλουν κόπο ίσως απλά κουράστηκα με άλλα πράγματα, έδωσα πολύ βάρος στις σχολές και άφησα εμένα.Δυστυχώς είμαι και άνθρωπος που σκέφτεται πολύ και αναρωτιέται για πολλά και σε αυτές τις δύσκολες εποχές δεν βρίσκω σανίδα αισιοδοξίας.Αυτό που πραγματικά αισθάνομαι ποως μου λείπει είναι λίγη δόση αναισθησίας.

----------


## elis

οπωσ τα λεσ ενα βημα τη φορα σιγα σιγα ολα θα τα κανεισ ειτε μονη σου ειτε με γιατρο αρκει να αναγνωριζεισ τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα βηματα οπυ κανεισ και γι αυτο μπορεισ να ρωτασ τουσ γονεισ σου περα αοπ το οτι θα αξιολογεισ μονη σου τον εαυτο σου
καλη επιτυχια εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο αφου καταλαβεσ το ενα βημα τη φορα εκανεσ την πρωτη αλανικη σκεψη σου

----------


## marouliw

Ααα είσαι πεισματάρικο ζώδιο, θέλεις το δικό σου να πέρασει και ας χρειαστεί να πέσεις στα πατωματα γιαυτο...
Δεν σε ρώτησα τυχαία λοιπόν.....
Εσυ τώρα έχεις στιγματιστεί και από τον πατέρα σου που είχε κατάθλιψη και όλο αυτο σου βγαίνει κάπως τώρα με αυτές τις καταστροφικές σκεψεις...
Το να σκεφτεσαι έτσι όμως δεν οδηγεί πουθενα πίστεψε με....και εγώ έτσι ήμουν και ειμαι ακόμη και εχω ήδη αρρωστήσει 2 φορές...
Αυτή η λογική και αυτος ο τρόπος σκέψης δυστυχώς το μονο που πετυχαίνει ειναι να αρρωσταίνει.....

----------


## rosemary1993

> οπωσ τα λεσ ενα βημα τη φορα σιγα σιγα ολα θα τα κανεισ ειτε μονη σου ειτε με γιατρο αρκει να αναγνωριζεισ τα θετικα και τα αρνητικα βηματα οπυ κανεισ και γι αυτο μπορεισ να ρωτασ τουσ γονεισ σου περα αοπ το οτι θα αξιολογεισ μονη σου τον εαυτο σου
> καλη επιτυχια εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο αφου καταλαβεσ το ενα βημα τη φορα εκανεσ την πρωτη αλανικη σκεψη σου


Μώρε το έχω καταλάβει εδώ και καιρό αλλά για κάποιο λόγο το ηλίθιο μυαλό μου δεν λέει να το εφαρμόσει.Είμαι ανυπόμονη και ανασφαλής και θέλω να γίνουν όλα μαζί πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να ηρεμήσω.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Ααα είσαι πεισματάρικο ζώδιο, θέλεις το δικό σου να πέρασει και ας χρειαστεί να πέσεις στα πατωματα γιαυτο...
> Δεν σε ρώτησα τυχαία λοιπόν.....
> Εσυ τώρα έχεις στιγματιστεί και από τον πατέρα σου που είχε κατάθλιψη και όλο αυτο σου βγαίνει κάπως τώρα με αυτές τις καταστροφικές σκεψεις...
> Το να σκεφτεσαι έτσι όμως δεν οδηγεί πουθενα πίστεψε με....και εγώ έτσι ήμουν και ειμαι ακόμη και εχω ήδη αρρωστήσει 2 φορές...
> Αυτή η λογική και αυτος ο τρόπος σκέψης δυστυχώς το μονο που πετυχαίνει ειναι να αρρωσταίνει.....


Αφού λοιπόν είμαι τόσο πεισματάρα γιατί δεν βάζω και στο μυαλό μου ότι θα τα καταφέρω πάση θυσία;Όταν έδωσα δεύτερη φορά είχα βάλει πολύ πείσμα παρά τις αντιξοότητες και τα κατάφερα τόσο καλά που είχαν πάθει όλοι πλάκα και εγώ μαζί.Δεν καταλαβαίνω που πήγε εκείνη η δύναμη.Το θέμα του μπαμπά μου είναι μεγάλο αλλά και με τις σχολές νομίζω ότι λειτούργησα πολύ λάθος και με εξάντλησε όλο αυτό.Βέβαια και οι ενέργειες μου ήταν επακόλουθα όλων των καταστάσεων που πέρασα αλλά και της προσωπικότητας μου.Το ξέρω πως δεν οδηγεί πουθενά αλλά βλέπω την γενικότερη κατάσταση και με πιάνει θλίψη.Μερικές φορές νομίζω πως σκέφτομαι πολύ διεστραμμένα που θέλω να γίνει ένα μεγάλο μπαμ και να αλλάξουν όλα αλλά δεν βλέπω ελπίδα πουθενά.Είναι κακό κάποιος να είναι υπερευαίσθητος και δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ένα στοιχείο που με διακρίνει και δεν ξέρω πως να απαλλαγώ από αυτό.

----------


## Eagle guy

Ωραίες όλες οι απαντήσεις αλλά αν η κοπέλα αυτή είναι νωθρή εκ φύσεως δε θα τη βοηθήσει ούτε ψυχολόγος ούτε το να περιορίσει την ΙΨΔ. Το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία, πρέπει να βρει μια εύκολη δουλειά για να ζήσει, δε μπορεί στους ρυθμούς που μπορούν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι

----------


## rosemary1993

> Ωραίες όλες οι απαντήσεις αλλά αν η κοπέλα αυτή είναι νωθρή εκ φύσεως δε θα τη βοηθήσει ούτε ψυχολόγος ούτε το να περιορίσει την ΙΨΔ. Το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία, πρέπει να βρει μια εύκολη δουλειά για να ζήσει, δε μπορεί στους ρυθμούς που μπορούν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι


Φοβιτσιάρα,δειλή,βολεψάκια ,τεμπέλα,εγωκεντρική, γεμάτη ανωριμότητα μπορείς να με πεις νωθρή όμως όσο χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση και να έχω δεν νομίζω πως έχω υπάρξει ποτέ.Δεν είμαι εδώ για να παινευτώ για τα προσόντα αλλά αν μπορούσα μόνο στα εύκολα δεν θα ανταποκρινόμουν ούτε με τόσο υψηλή βαθμολογία στις πανελλήνιες, ούτε στο πανεπιστήμιο και μάλιστα σε υψηλόβαθμη σχολή θα έμπαινα, ούτε μαθήματα πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου θα περνούσα.Ούτε θα έβρισκα διασκεδαστικό το διάβασμα που είναι η ζωή μου, ούτε θα μπορούσα να μαθαίνω γρήγορα θα κουραζόμουν από όλα αυτά και θα τα παρατούσα.Σε ότι αφορά σωματική δραστηριότητα μπορεί να είμαι δυνατή αλλά δεν δέχομαι ότι σε οποιοδήποτε πνευματικό τομέα είμαι νωθρή.Δειλή μέχρι αηδίας είμαι, φοβάμαι και τον ίσκιο μου γιαυτό κατέληξα και έτσι.Μια ζωή κινούμαι με υπερβολικά γρήγορους ρυθμούς μακάρι να ήμουν πιο χαλαρή θα είχα λύσει πολλά προβλήματα.

----------


## marouliw

Απλά έχεις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό σου....κατι το οποίο σε φθείρει....
Να ξέρεις πάντα η προσπαθεια μετράει και όχι το αποτέλεσμα...
Και να αποτύχεις σε κάτι δεν πειράζει, τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες....
Έχεις πολυ πείσμα μέσα σου απλά λόγω των υπερβολικών σου απαιτήσεων το χάνεις και εξαντλεισαι....
Είσαι άνθρωπος που θέλει πάντα να πετυχαίνει και απογοητεύεσαι εύκολα....
Έχεις λοιπόν καποια αρνητικά στοιχεία μη βοηθητικά για την ζωή σου και πρέπει να τα αποδεχτείς και να κατανοήσεις οτι σε φθείρουν....
Απλα τώρα είσαι μικρή και βγαίνεις στην αγορά εργασίας και τα έβαλες ολα στο κεφάλι σου και τα έκανες αχταρμά...

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Ωραίες όλες οι απαντήσεις αλλά αν η κοπέλα αυτή είναι νωθρή εκ φύσεως δε θα τη βοηθήσει ούτε ψυχολόγος ούτε το να περιορίσει την ΙΨΔ. Το λέω από προσωπική εμπειρία, πρέπει να βρει μια εύκολη δουλειά για να ζήσει, δε μπορεί στους ρυθμούς που μπορούν οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι


Δεν έχει σχέση με νωθρότητα όλο αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ. 
Μπορεί να βοηθηθεί απο ειδικό η κοπέλα όπως τόσος και τόσος κόσμος με ΙΔΨ
και να φέρει τη ζωή της σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Απλά έχεις υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό σου....κατι το οποίο σε φθείρει....
> Να ξέρεις πάντα η προσπαθεια μετράει και όχι το αποτέλεσμα...
> Και να αποτύχεις σε κάτι δεν πειράζει, τουλάχιστον προσπάθησες....
> Έχεις πολυ πείσμα μέσα σου απλά λόγω των υπερβολικών σου απαιτήσεων το χάνεις και εξαντλεισαι....
> Είσαι άνθρωπος που θέλει πάντα να πετυχαίνει και απογοητεύεσαι εύκολα....
> Έχεις λοιπόν καποια αρνητικά στοιχεία μη βοηθητικά για την ζωή σου και πρέπει να τα αποδεχτείς και να κατανοήσεις οτι σε φθείρουν....
> Απλα τώρα είσαι μικρή και βγαίνεις στην αγορά εργασίας και τα έβαλες ολα στο κεφάλι σου και τα έκανες αχταρμά...


Δεν είναι ότι έχω απλά απαιτήσεις από τον εαυτό μου, πραγματικά δεν με πειράζει να μην τα καταφέρω σε κάτι, απλά δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω σε κανέναν άλλο πρόβλημα.Είμαι υπερβολικά υπεύθυνη όχι να μην εκθέσω τον εαυτό μου, αυτό ίσως και να το διαχειριστώ, αλλά να μην εκθέσω κανέναν άλλο.Μέσα μου δεν αισθάνομαι πως είμαι λάθος αλλά ξέρω ότι στη σημερινή κοινωνία άμα δεν σκέφτεσαι εσένα πάνω από όλα δεν πας πουθένα.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Δεν έχει σχέση με νωθρότητα όλο αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ. 
> Μπορεί να βοηθηθεί απο ειδικό η κοπέλα όπως τόσος και τόσος κόσμος με ΙΔΨ
> και να φέρει τη ζωή της σε ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα.


Ήδη το έχω δρομολογήσει και μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες.Όπως είπα και πιο πριν οι γιατροί σίγουρα δεν είναι θεοί χρειάζεται προσωπική προσπάθεια, αλλά όταν αντιμετωπίζεις ένα πρόβλημα που οι άλλοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν, η μόνη λύση είναι ο ειδικός.Βέβαια και αυτός θα με πλακώσει στα φάρμακα, με τα οποία οι δικοί μου είναι γενικά αρνητικοί, αλλά έαν πραγματικά τα χρειάζομαι για να συνέλθω δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Ήδη το έχω δρομολογήσει και μακάρι να είναι όπως τα λες.Όπως είπα και πιο πριν οι γιατροί σίγουρα δεν είναι θεοί χρειάζεται προσωπική προσπάθεια, αλλά όταν αντιμετωπίζεις ένα πρόβλημα που οι άλλοι δεν το καταλαβαίνουν, η μόνη λύση είναι ο ειδικός.Βέβαια και αυτός θα με πλακώσει στα φάρμακα, με τα οποία οι δικοί μου είναι γενικά αρνητικοί, αλλά έαν πραγματικά τα χρειάζομαι για να συνέλθω δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο.


Το αν θα σε πλακώσουν σε αυτά, προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι.
Μπορεί και να μη συμβεί αυτό. Επίσης, τα φάρμακα ΕΑΝ πάρεις, για κάποια περίοδο θα βελτιώσουν κάποια πράγματα 
στην καθημερινότητά σου κ θα σου κάνουν καλό. Δεν ειναι απαραίτητα κακά δηλαδή. 
Οι δικοί σου δε, καλά θα κάνουν να επισκεφτούν και εκείνοι τον ειδικό,
για να επιμορφωθούν και να ενημερωθούν ανάλογα στα πράγματα (που σε συσχετίζουν) στα οποιά εσύ γνωρίζεις οτι μπορεί να ειναι αρνητικοί,
γιατι το οτι γνωρίζεις τη γνώμη τους, μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώθεις έξτρα ένοχη. 
Πέρα απο αυτό, καλό ειναι να πάνε για την επιμόρφωση γενικά. 1-2 φορες, ξέρω γω?

----------


## rosemary1993

> Το αν θα σε πλακώσουν σε αυτά, προσπάθησε να μη το σκέφτεσαι.
> Μπορεί και να μη συμβεί αυτό. Επίσης, τα φάρμακα ΕΑΝ πάρεις, για κάποια περίοδο θα βελτιώσουν κάποια πράγματα 
> στην καθημερινότητά σου κ θα σου κάνουν καλό. Δεν ειναι απαραίτητα κακά δηλαδή. 
> Οι δικοί σου δε, καλά θα κάνουν να επισκεφτούν και εκείνοι τον ειδικό,
> για να επιμορφωθούν και να ενημερωθούν ανάλογα στα πράγματα (που σε συσχετίζουν) στα οποιά εσύ γνωρίζεις οτι μπορεί να ειναι αρνητικοί,
> γιατι το οτι γνωρίζεις τη γνώμη τους, μπορεί να σε κάνει να νιώθεις έξτρα ένοχη. 
> Πέρα απο αυτό, καλό ειναι να πάνε για την επιμόρφωση γενικά. 1-2 φορες, ξέρω γω?


Έχουν έρθει ήδη μαζί μου, η μαμά μου τουλάχιστον αρκετές φορές οπότε ξέρει τι συμβαίνει και ο πατέρας μου γνωρίζει τα πράγματα από πρώτο χέρι αφού έχει περάσει και αυτός παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.Είναι αρνητικοί με τα φάρμακα με την έννοια της έντονης καταστολής που μπορεί να επιφέρουν, κάτι που και εγώ το είδα στον μπαμπά μου και που δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο βοήθησε. Και σε μένα πάντως το αντιψυχωτικό σιρόπι που πήρα στην αρχή και μάλιστα σε πολύ μικρή δόση μου έκανε πολύ κακό και στο στομάχι αλλά κυρίως αντί να με ηρεμήσει, με έκανε σαν ζώον σκεφτόμουν ακόμη πιο αρνητικά.Το ίδιο και το xanax που μου έφερε και εκείνο πολύ μεγάλη ένταση.Τα φάρμακα προφανώς και ανταποκρίνονται διαφορετικά στον καθένα, απλά και το να είμαι πειραματόζωο μέχρι να βρούμε αυτό που μου ταιριάζει δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.Ειδικά το αντιψυχωτικό δημιουγεί και πολλές παρενέργειες, ειδικότερα αύξηση βάρους με το οποίο ήδη έχω πρόβλημα οπότε και οι δικοί μου λογικό είναι να φοβούνται για το τι μπορούν όλα αυτά να προκαλέσουν στην υγεία μου.Δεν με κάνει ενοχική, δεν το αρνούνται ότι το χρειάζομαι απλά είναι επιφυλακτικοί με τις δόσεις και με συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα μιας και ξέρουν αρκετά για το θέμα.

----------


## elis

καλα τα λεσ ετσι τα ξερω κι εγω τα πραγματα αρα δραστηριοτητεσ και σιγα σιγα προσπαθησε να μαθεισ να μη δινεισ δικαιωμα
για σχολιασμουσ κλπ και να προσπαθησεισ να εισαι λιγο ευχαριστη με τουσ αλλουσ να κανεισ και λιγο πλακα για να σε κανουν παρεα κατα 
τα αλλα μολισ πασ σπιτι γκρινιαζε οσο θελεισ μια χαρα τα λεσ παντωσ μυαλο εχεισ

----------


## madmax

Γεια σου rosemary.Eισαι απο τις λιγες περιπτωσεις που διαβασα με προσοχη και ενδιαφερον σε αυτο το site ισως γιατι εχουμε παρομοιο τροπο σκεψης αλλα και γιατι βλεπω εναν εξυπνο πλην αυτοκαταστροφικο ανθρωπο που αξιζει τη βοηθεια μου.
Απο αυτα που διαβασα το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο της σκεψης σου ειναι ο αρνητισμος(δεν,ποτε,τιποτα, αχρηστηκλπ)Εχεις βαλει τον εαυτο σου στον τοιχο και τον πυροβολεις συνεχεια.Βαζεις ενα δεν σε ολα ,παιρνεις το ρολο της ανημπορης και σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου.Υποθετω οτι αυτη η σκεψη μπορει να εχει σχεση με το γεγονος της ασφαλειας της οικογενειας που δεν αποχωριστηκες ποτε.Δεν εχεις αναπτυξει κοινωνικες επαφες ο κοσμος σου ειναι εκ των πραγματων μικρος .περιορισμενος στην ασφαλεια της οικογενειας και αυτο δεν σε βοηθαει να αποκτησεις περισσοτερο θαρρος και σιγουρια για τον εαυτο σου.Αλλα φτανεις σε μια ηλικια που ανησυχεις για το μελλον και την αποκατασταση(ολοι μας) σε μια χωρα με μεγαλη ανεργια οπου τα μμε υπερβαλλουν και ο κοσμος ειναι μιζερος και η ζωη σου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολη για να την κερδισεις.Αυτο σε συνδιασμο με την μεγαλη ευσυνειδησια και την υπευθυνοτητα σου σε εφεραν σε αυτο το σημειο του πανικου της εμμονης και της καταστροφολογιας
Εγω λεω προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις,προσπαθησε να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου να χαλαρωσει και να μην παρασυρεται απο τις ασχημες σκεψεις.Σεβασου τον εαυτο σου και την υγεια σου και μην του κανεις αλλο bullying.Τον εφτασες ηδη στα ορια του..Ολοι εχουμε ανασφαλειες και αδυναμιες κανεις δεν ειναι εξασφαλισμενος ουτε και τελειωμενος εκ των προτερων.Ολοι ζουμε στην αβεβαιοτητα και οφειλουμε να προσπαθησουμε πρωτα απ ολα για μας τους ιδιους οχι για να δικαιωσουμε τις προσδοκιες των αλλων.Εισαι ακομη φοιτητρια,εχεις χρονο μπροστα σου κοιταξε το τωρα και κανε το καλυτερο που μπορεις για σημερα.Αν βελτιωσεις λιγο λιγο το καθε σημερα τοτε και το μελλον θα φαινεται λιγοτερο απαισιοδοξο ,λιγοτερο μαυρο.Ασε λιγο τη ζωη να κυλαει η αποκατασταση ειναι ενα ζητημα αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα σημαντικα πραγματα περα απο την επαγγελματικη επιτυχια η αποτυχια..μην παγιδευεσαι.
Ακομα αναγνωρισε τα θετικα του χαρακτηρα σου..εισαι εξυπνο κοριτσι σκεφτεσαι πολυ και γι αυτο ισως κανεις εντονη αυτοκριτικη..οι ηλιθιοι μονο ειναι γεματη αυτοπεποιθηση ειπε καποιος.Επισης εισαι πεισματαρα και αγωνιστρια αφου εδωσες ξανα πανελληνιες και τα καταφερες.Ηθελες κατι περισσοτερο για τον εαυτο σου ,δεν βολευτηκες πιστευες οτι αξιζες περισσοτερα και πετυχες παρα τις δυσκολιες που αντιμετωπισες ..δεν το κανει ο καθενας αυτο ροσμαρυ... 
Πιστευω ενας γιατρος γνωστικης συμπεριφοριστικης θα σε βοηθησει ,η οικογενεια σου επισης θα σε στηριξει αρκει μην τα χρωματιζεις ολα με αρνητισμο.Ειμαι εδω να μιλαμε δυσυχως δεν γινεται με pm γιατι δεν εχουμε posts.Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## rosemary1993

> Γεια σου rosemary.Eισαι απο τις λιγες περιπτωσεις που διαβασα με προσοχη και ενδιαφερον σε αυτο το site ισως γιατι εχουμε παρομοιο τροπο σκεψης αλλα και γιατι βλεπω εναν εξυπνο πλην αυτοκαταστροφικο ανθρωπο που αξιζει τη βοηθεια μου.
> Απο αυτα που διαβασα το κυριο χαρακτηριστικο της σκεψης σου ειναι ο αρνητισμος(δεν,ποτε,τιποτα, αχρηστηκλπ)Εχεις βαλει τον εαυτο σου στον τοιχο και τον πυροβολεις συνεχεια.Βαζεις ενα δεν σε ολα ,παιρνεις το ρολο της ανημπορης και σαμποταρεις τον εαυτο σου.Υποθετω οτι αυτη η σκεψη μπορει να εχει σχεση με το γεγονος της ασφαλειας της οικογενειας που δεν αποχωριστηκες ποτε.Δεν εχεις αναπτυξει κοινωνικες επαφες ο κοσμος σου ειναι εκ των πραγματων μικρος .περιορισμενος στην ασφαλεια της οικογενειας και αυτο δεν σε βοηθαει να αποκτησεις περισσοτερο θαρρος και σιγουρια για τον εαυτο σου.Αλλα φτανεις σε μια ηλικια που ανησυχεις για το μελλον και την αποκατασταση(ολοι μας) σε μια χωρα με μεγαλη ανεργια οπου τα μμε υπερβαλλουν και ο κοσμος ειναι μιζερος και η ζωη σου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολη για να την κερδισεις.Αυτο σε συνδιασμο με την μεγαλη ευσυνειδησια και την υπευθυνοτητα σου σε εφεραν σε αυτο το σημειο του πανικου της εμμονης και της καταστροφολογιας
> Εγω λεω προσπαθησε να ηρεμησεις,προσπαθησε να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου να χαλαρωσει και να μην παρασυρεται απο τις ασχημες σκεψεις.Σεβασου τον εαυτο σου και την υγεια σου και μην του κανεις αλλο bullying.Τον εφτασες ηδη στα ορια του..Ολοι εχουμε ανασφαλειες και αδυναμιες κανεις δεν ειναι εξασφαλισμενος ουτε και τελειωμενος εκ των προτερων.Ολοι ζουμε στην αβεβαιοτητα και οφειλουμε να προσπαθησουμε πρωτα απ ολα για μας τους ιδιους οχι για να δικαιωσουμε τις προσδοκιες των αλλων.Εισαι ακομη φοιτητρια,εχεις χρονο μπροστα σου κοιταξε το τωρα και κανε το καλυτερο που μπορεις για σημερα.Αν βελτιωσεις λιγο λιγο το καθε σημερα τοτε και το μελλον θα φαινεται λιγοτερο απαισιοδοξο ,λιγοτερο μαυρο.Ασε λιγο τη ζωη να κυλαει η αποκατασταση ειναι ενα ζητημα αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλα σημαντικα πραγματα περα απο την επαγγελματικη επιτυχια η αποτυχια..μην παγιδευεσαι.
> Ακομα αναγνωρισε τα θετικα του χαρακτηρα σου..εισαι εξυπνο κοριτσι σκεφτεσαι πολυ και γι αυτο ισως κανεις εντονη αυτοκριτικη..οι ηλιθιοι μονο ειναι γεματη αυτοπεποιθηση ειπε καποιος.Επισης εισαι πεισματαρα και αγωνιστρια αφου εδωσες ξανα πανελληνιες και τα καταφερες.Ηθελες κατι περισσοτερο για τον εαυτο σου ,δεν βολευτηκες πιστευες οτι αξιζες περισσοτερα και πετυχες παρα τις δυσκολιες που αντιμετωπισες ..δεν το κανει ο καθενας αυτο ροσμαρυ... 
> Πιστευω ενας γιατρος γνωστικης συμπεριφοριστικης θα σε βοηθησει ,η οικογενεια σου επισης θα σε στηριξει αρκει μην τα χρωματιζεις ολα με αρνητισμο.Ειμαι εδω να μιλαμε δυσυχως δεν γινεται με pm γιατι δεν εχουμε posts.Καλη δυναμη!


 Έχω εντυπωσιαστεί από το πόσο καλά κατάφερες να με περιγράψεις και να κατανοήσεις όλα αυτά που με κατακλύζουν.Λίγοι είναι οι άνθρωποι που με έχουν καταλάβει τόσο καλά και μάλιστα μέσα από μερικές γραμμές που έγραψα εδώ.Δεν ήμουν πάντα τέτοιος άνθρωπος ούτε τέτοιο παιδί, προσπάθησα να κοινωνικοποιηθώ στο σχολείο πολύ, να κάνω παρέες, αλλά βρήκα δυστυχώς άσχημες καταστάσεις που σε συνδυασμό με τον χαρακτήρα μου με έκαναν από το λύκειο και μετά να κλειστώ στον εαυτό μου.Έγιναν και όλα αυτά στο σπίτι μου για τα οποία δεν πολυσυζήτούσα γιατί ζω σε μικρή πόλη και ο κόσμος κουτσομπολεύει πολύ οπότε απομονώθηκα ακόμη περισσότερο.Βλέπω πως έχω ανάγκη από παρέες και πάντα όταν κάνει κάποιος μια κίνηση προς τα εμένα είμαι θετική απλά κρατάω αποστάσεις, δεν μιλώ ξεκάθαρα για το πρόβλημα μου παρόλο που θέλω, γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα με κοροιδέψουν.
Σήμερα πήγα στο γιατρό και με βρήκε και αυτός σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση.Η αυτοπεποίθηση μου είναι στα πατώματα, δεν εκτιμώ ούτε σέβομαι τον εαυτό μου όπως λες αντιθέτως τον τιμωρώ καθημερινά.Δεν θέλω να με δικαιολογήσω αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι όλα αυτά προκύπτουν από το γεγονός πως ποτέ δεν εισέπραξα την εκτίμηση από τους άλλους που μου άξιζε αλλά μια υποτίμηση και αδιαφορία που στο τέλος άρχισα να πιστεύω πως μου αξίζει.Σαφέστατα μόνη μου πρέπει να αποκτήσω αυτοπεποίθηση αλλά στη παιδική μου ηλικία δεν βρήκα στο σχολικό περιβάλλον ούτε από μαθητές αλλά ούτε από δασκάλους την κατάλληλη συμπεριφορά.Γι αυτό και αναρωτιέμαι εφόσον όλοι με αντιμετώπιζαν ως υποδεέστερη μήπως είμαι κιόλας.
Αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ τώρα που το λες πως κατάφερα μερικά πράγματα, κοιτάζω πίσω και νομίζω πως τα έκανε κάποια άλλη όχι εγώ.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω που ακριβώς έχασα την μπάλα και σταμάτησα να αγωνίζομαι.Αισθάνομαι μερικές φορές πως δεν έχω τίποτε άλλο να δώσω, πως με εξάντλησα και δεν πάει άλλο.Βλέπω μετά ανθρώπους με ένα κάρο σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από τα δικά μου να μην το βάζουν κάτω και νιώθω ακόμη πιο ένοχη.
Ο γιατρός προκειμένου να ηρεμήσω μου έδωσε αρκετά φάρμακα καθώς το κρίνει απαραίτητο στην κατάσταση μου.Εμένα ακόμη και αυτό με κάνει να νιώθω άχρηστη, ότι δεν μπορώ μόνη μου, και ότι χρειάζομαι υποστήριξη για να τα καταφέρω και μια ζωή σε όποια δυσκολία βρεθεί θα πρέπει να βρίσκω αποκούμπι.Ακόμη και σε αυτό όπως βλέπεις κατακρίνω τον εαυτό μου και τον κολλάω στον τοίχο όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησες.Το περίεργο είναι πως ενώ καταλαβαίνω τι κάνω δεν το σταματώ.
Εύχομαι με την ψυχοθεραπεία και τα φάρμακα να βρω το δρόμο μου αν και πρέπει μέσα μου πρώτα από όλα να τα ξεκαθαρίσω.Πρέπει να σταματήσω τα διλήμματα και να πάρω αποφάσεις είτε είναι σωστές είτε λάθος.Δυστυχώς και στην οικογένεια μου υπάρχει μια ένταση, ο πατέρας μου είναι πολύ αρνητικός σε όλο αυτό δεν πιστεύει ότι θα με βοηθήσουν τα φάρμακα οπότε δεν βρίσκω ακριβώς την στήριξη που χρειάζομαι.Αυτό που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βγάλω από το μυαλό μου είναι σίγουρα το θέμα της δουλειάς προς το παρόν γιατί είναι και αυτό που με αρρωσταίνει.Κάθομαι κάθε μέρα ολοένα και περισσότερο και κοιτάω για πολέμους και καταστροφές αν και γνωρίζω πόσο λάθος είναι όλο αυτό.Μακάρι να ξεπεράσω τον αρνητισμό και μακάρι να συνέλθω από τη λούμπα που έχω πέσει.

----------


## rosemary1993

Γενικά τα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε ο γιατρός από το λίγο που το έψαξα είναι αρκετά ισχυρά και βαριά και αυτό με προβληματίζει.Ειδικά το αντικαταθλιπτικό που ανήκει στα snris φαίνεται υπερβολικό δεν ξέρω.Όσοι πήγατε σε γιατρό για ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή σας έδωσε και αντικαταθλιπτικό και αγχολυτικό και αντιψυχωτικό;Ίσως είμαι προκατειλημμένη αλλά δεν θέλω να καταντήσω φυτό και αυτά που μου έγραψε μου φαίνονται πολλά.

----------


## madmax

Χαιρομαι που μπορεσα να σε καταλαβω...κρατησα και σημειωσεις ..γι αυτο..χαχα
Για τις ασχημες εμπειριες που ειχες ως παιδι και σε πληγωσαν εχω να πω οτι δεν εισαι η μονη που αντιμετωπισες τετοιες καταστασεις.Καταλαβαινω οτι σε επηρεασαν και ισως ειναι μια βασικη αιτια που σκεφτεσαι με αυτον τον τροπο.Δεν ειναι δικαιολογια αυτο που λες,δυστυχως εσωτερικευουμε σε μεγαλο βαθμο αυτα που ζησαμε σαν παιδια και ο νους μας προγραμματιζεται αρνητικα.Ολοι εχουμε την πληγη μας ..οταν καταλαβαινεις οτι κανεις δεν δινει δεκαρα για σενα, φυσικο ειναι να κλεινεσαι στον εαυτο σου ..η κοινωνια εχει στρεψει τον καθενα λιγο η πολυ εναντια στον εαυτο του.Κι εγω ειχα μια ασχημη παιδικη ηλικια και συχνα παλευω με τους δαιμονες αυτους.Μακαρι να μην ειχαν συμβει αλλα δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι πια..περασαν..αν τα σκεφτομαστε συνεχεια τους δινουμε δυναμη πανω μας.Συζηταω συχνα γι αυτο με το γιατρο μου και με εχει βοηθησει.Δεν φταιμε σε κατι..αν δεν προστατευσαμε καλα τον εαυτο μας ειναι γιατι ημασταν αθωοι και ευαλωτοι και δεν ειχαμε την στηριξη της οικογενειας μας(αν και σε μενα η οικογενεια ηταν και η κυρια πηγη καταπιεσης και απορριψης) .Οταν εισαι παιδι εξαρταται πολυ η εικονα που εχεις για τον εαυτο σου απο την συμπεριφορα των αλλων απεναντι σου, αλλα δεν σημαινει σε καμια περιπτωση οτι αυτα που λενε ειναι και η πραγματικοτητα.Τωρα σαν ενηλικες δεν μπορουμε να συνεχισουμε να σκεφτομαστε με τον ιδιο τροπο οπως οταν ημασταν παιδια, γιατι στεκεται εμποδιο στη ζωη μας.Εγω λεω οτι ειναι καλο να ψαξει κανεις μεσα του για να δει τις πληγες του και να τις φερει στην επιφανεια.Να νιωσει ξανα τον πονο αυτο και τον θυμο που καταπιεσε .Ετσι θα μπορεσει να νιωσει συμπονοια γι αυτο το παιδι που κουβαλαει μεσα του ,να συγχωρεσει τον εαυτο του που δεν εφταιξε σε τιποτα και σαν ενηλικας πλεον να τον αγαπησει και να τον προστατευσει χρησιμοποιωντας τη λογικη του.Αξιζουν αυτα τα ατομα να σε κανουν να υποφερεις ακομα?που ειναι το πεισμα σου σε αυτο?γιατι το χρησιμοποιεις μονο απεναντι στον εαυτο σου?
Σ αυτο που λες οτι δεν ησουν ετσι παλια και οτι νιωθεις ασχημα που δεν μπορεις μονη σου ξεχνας κατι.Η ζωη δεν ειναι στασιμη,αλλαζει και μαζι αλλαζουμε και εμεις..καποτε ενιωθες δυνατη καποτε ενιωθες χαρουμενη τωρα εισαι λυπημενη και αδυναμη..αποδεξου το οτι περνας αυτη τη φαση...και στο μελλον μπορει να εισαι αλλαγμενη προς το καλυτερο..αλλα τωρα νιωθεις ετσι..δεν ειναι κακο ,ειναι τελειως ανθρωπινο.Ο γιατρος σου εδωσε αυτη τη θεραπεια..Θελω να πιστευω οτι αυτοι ξερουν, γιατι εχουν εμπειρια και εχουν δει οτι εχει αποτελεσμα.Ο πατερας σου μπορει να πει τη γνωμη του αλλα οτιδηποτε περισσοτερο ειναι καταπιεση.Εχοντας περασει παρομοια θα επρεπε να καταλαβει οτι η ενταση και το αρνητικο κλιμα δεν βοηθανε σε καμια περιπτωση.
Παιρνω και εγω ισχυρα αντικαταθλιπτικα,δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε ισχυρα αντιψυχωσικα που εχω παρει.Σιγουρα δεν σε κανουν φυτο παντως..στο χαρτι γραφει της παναγιας τα ματια οπως ολα τα φαρμακα εξαλλου.Δοκιμασε τα και αν δεν σε βοηθανε μιλα με το γιατρο σου.
Ειναι καλο να κοινωνικοποιηθεις αλλα για μενα δεν ειναι αναγκη να μιλησεις εξαρχης για τα προβληματα σου.Οταν βγαινεις εξω το κανεις για να ξεχνιεσαι απ αυτα..αν τριγυριζουν στο μυαλο σου μαλλον δεν θα περασεις καλα.Αλλωστε για να μιλησεις γι αυτα καλο ειναι να εχεις αναπτυξει οικειοτητα με τον αλλον ,αλλιως κινδυνευεις να νιωσεις οτι οι αλλοι σε κανουν παρεα απο οικτο η να νιωσεις οτι αδιαφορουν -που μπορει να ειναι και ιδεα σου-και να πληγωθεις.

----------


## rosemary1993

Δυστυχώς ο γιατρός δεν κατάφερε να μου εμπνεύσει ούτε εμένα εμπιστοσύνη, μου φάνηκε απόμακρος, ότι δεν άκουγε αυτά που έλεγα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως έβγαλε ένα συμπέρασμα με τόσο βαριά φάρμακα μέσα σε μια ώρα.Δεν είναι δηλαδή η άντιδραση του πατέρα μου αλλά και οι δικοί μου προβληματισμοί, ότι πραγματικά χρειάζομαι βοήθεια μέσω συζήτησης αρχικά όμως όχι μέσω τόσο δυνατών φαρμάκων.Βλέπω πως ακόμη υπάρχει μέσα μου θέληση και λίγη διάθεση και αναρωτιέμαι για τα φάρμακα.Λογικό είναι πως θα έπρεπε να με δει μερικές φορές πριν βγάλει ένα τόσ καταλυτικό συμπέρασμα.Μιλήσαμε και με γνωστούς μας φαρμακοποιούς και είναι και αυτοί αντίθετοι με την τόσο βαριά θεραπεία ίσως επειδή είμαι πολύ νέα.Το θέμα είναι όμως πως είμαι και εγώ διστακτική και δεν θέλω να μπω ακόμη τουλάχιστον σε αυτό το τρυπάκι.Δεν λέω πως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και τα αντιψυχωτικά δεν είναι λύση, σίγουρα βοηθούν αλλά όταν πλέον έχουν εξαντληθεί όλα τα υπόλοιπα.Δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι πρέπει να κάνω να ψάξω άλλου, να βρω άλλους ψυχιάτρους, να συνεχίσω με ήπια φάρμακα, έχω τρελαθεί και εγώ και οι γονείς μου, αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι πως όλα βρίσκονται στο μυαλό μου και εγώ είμαι εκείνη που μπορώ να τα βγάλω.Φοβάμαι να μπω και στη δοκιμασία των φαρμάκων αυτών ακόμη και αν όπως λες δεν σε κάνουν φυτό.Ειλικρινά βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο.

----------


## madmax

Τι να πω..δεν ειμαι ψυχιατρος αλλα απ τον τιτλο που εχεις βαλει στο thread και μονο εγω θα σου εδινα αντικαταθλιπτικα...δεν πιστευω οτι οταν καποιος πεφτει σε λουμπα μπορει να κατσει να σκεφτει να τα φιλοσοφησει και να πει α ενταξει τελειωσα με την καταθλιψη εν πολλοις γιατι εχει μεταβληθει η χημεια του εγκεφαλου..οι παρεες βοηθουν,οι δραστηριοτητες η δημιουργικοτητα και σιγουρα οχι να διαβαζεις σεναρια καταστροφης.θελει μεγαλη προσπαθεια και ενεργοποιηση αν πεις οτι θα το ξεπερασεις χωρις θεραπεια.

----------


## rosemary1993

Δεν είμαι αρνητική με τα χάπια ούτε έχω πρόβλημα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, άλλωστε έπαιρνα και πριν, απλά είμαι καχύποτπτη με τα φάρμακα που μου έδωσε ο συγκεκριμένος γιατρός που το έψαξα και είδα πως είναι πολύ βαριά και δεν κατανοώ γιατί το έκανε αυτό.Ακόμη και το αντιψυχωτικό που παίρνω το βράδυ και βλέπω ότι με βοηθά γενικά θέλησε να μου το αυξήσει και μάλιστα κατά πολύ.Ήδη έχω πρόβλημα με το βάρος μου και βλέπω πως μου ανοίγει την όρεξη και με καταστέλλει αρκετά αν το πάρω σε μαγαλύτερη δόση τι θα συμβεί θα καταλήξω φυτό;
Δεν αντιλέγω ότι βοηθάνε ίσως έχω ακούσει απλά πολλά και έχω δει ανθρώπους να καταστρέφονται από αυτού του είδους τα φάρμακα χωρίς να αποκλείω πως μπορεί να έχουν και πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα.Αν και ο γιατρός δεν ήταν τόσο απόλυτος και με έκανε να αισθανθώ πιο άνετα μάλλον θα τα δεχόμουν διαφορετικά.Ο άλλος γιατρός που πήγαινα στη πόλη μου μπορεί να μην είχε την ίδια εμπειρία αλλά ήταν πιο ομιλητικός, φάνηκε να ενδιαφέρεται για μένα και αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο.Δεν απορρίπτω εντελώς τα φάρμακα απλά δεν μπορώ και έτσι απλά με τόσες παρενέργειες να τα πάρω και να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον.

Για να γίνω πιο συγκεκριμένη μου έδωσε melocin ως αντικαταθλιπτικό, το frisium ως αγχολυτικό που δεν το καταλαβαίνω γιατί, βλέπω πως είναι αρκετά βαρύ φάρμακο και μου αύξησε το etiapin από 25mg σε 100. Εμένα μου φάνηκαν υπερβολικά και γενικά και άλλους ανθρώπους του περιβάλλοντος μου που με ξέρουν και έχουν πάει και αυτοί σε ψυχίατρο τους φάνηκαν αρκετά βαριά.

----------


## elis

τι αντυψυχωτικο σου εδωσε καινουριο η παλιο γτ τα παλια συνηθωσ ειναι δυνατα

----------


## rosemary1993

> τι αντυψυχωτικο σου εδωσε καινουριο η παλιο γτ τα παλια συνηθωσ ειναι δυνατα


Το etiapin έπαιρνα απλά μου τετραπλασίασε κατά κάποιο τρόπο τη δόση, έπαιρνα 25mg και μου έδωσε 100.

----------


## elis

γι αυτα που περνω εγω εκατο ειναι λιγα ρωτα κανενα αλλο

----------


## elis

εκατο ειναι δοση για να ηρεμησεισ και να κοιμηθεισ δε σε κανει φυτο

----------


## elis

αναλογα την κατασταση του οργανισμου αμα εισαι αθλητρια ασ πουμε θα κοιμηθεισ λιγο παραπανω μεχρι να συνηθισεισ
αν εχεισ ψυχωση θεσ 400 για να φυγουν οι σκεψεισ αμα εχεισ αγχοσ καλεσ ειναι οι μικρεσ δοσεισ για ηρεμια
μεχρι τωρα εγω απο αυτα που λεσ δε βλεπω κατι εξοφθαλμα στραβο αλλα να πουν κι οι αλλοι τη γνωμη τουσ τι αλλο παιρνεισ

----------


## elis

πεσ μασ τι διαγνωση σου εκανε και τι φαρμακα σου εγραψε να σχολιασουμε ο καθενασ με οτι ξερει μπασ και σωθεισ να στο πω απλα

----------


## elis

και να μασ πεισ και για τον πατερα σου τι παιρνει κλπ αν και δεν ειναι ο ρολοσ μασ αυτοσ
αλλα να βαλουμε ο καθενασ οτι ξερει να εχετε μια αποψη σφαιρικη

----------


## marouliw

Αν πας και σε δει σε μαύρο χαλι λογικό να σου δώσει κάτι βαρύ.....
Θέλει προσπάθεια και από μόνη σου, να συνειδητοποιήσεις καποια πράγματα και να μην σκας χωρίς λόγο....
Να πας και σε άλλον να δεις τι θα σου πει.....οντως με αυτά θα γίνεις ζόμπι....τουλαχιστον δεν θα στεναχωριέσαι και αγχώνεσαι....θα είσαι σε πλήρη νάρκη....

----------


## rosemary1993

Τα φάρμακα τα έχω γράψει σε ποροηγούμενο ποστ κοιτάξτε στη σελίδα 4.Ναί εντάξει με είδε σε μαύρο χάλι αλλά είμαι και μικρή παρθένος οργανισμός δεν είπα ότι δεν θα μου δώσει τίποτε απλά γιατί δεν συνεχίζει με αυτά που έπαιρνα.Δεν θέλω να είμαι σε πλήρη νάρκη καλά θέλω να γίνω να μπορω να λειτουργήσω σωστά και με τη σχολή και με όλα δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος;
Ο μπαμπάς μου δεν παίρνει πλέον τίποτε τα είχε κόψει μόνος του μαχαίρι και από τότε δεν ξαναχρειάστηκε κάτι.Η διάγνωση είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με κατάθλιψη.Είπε πως η αυτοπεποιθησή μου είναι στα πατώματα και πως περιμένω απλά να έρθει η καταστροφή και χρειάζομαι άμεσα ψυχοθεραπεία ΑΛΛΑ πρώτα να πάρω τα φάρμακα.Απλά ήδη ήμουν καλύτερα με το 25αρι γιατί να πάρω παραπάνω;

----------


## elis

τα σνρι ειναι για να περνει πιο καλεσ στροφεσ το μυαλο σου πιο καθαρα να τα βλεπεισ και τα αντιψυχωτικα ειναι σε μεγαλη δοση 
γτ αφησεσ καιρο το προβλημα σου και δεν ξερει αν εχει περασει ολο αυτο στο χαρακτηρα και θελει να σου αλλαξει τισ σκεψεισ να μην αυτοτιμωρεισαι εγω σωστο τον βγαζω με αυτα που ξερω μετην υψηλη δοση οι σκεψεισ θα γινουν λιγοτερο εντονεσ και θα μαθεισ να ξεχνιεσαι και αναλογα την πορεια τησ ζωησ μπορει να σκεφτεσαι και θετικα στο μελλον εγω αυτα ξερω

----------


## elis

σε βλεπει αυτοσ και θεωρει οτι ο καλοσ υπνοσ δε φτανει για να στανιαρεισ

----------


## marouliw

Ρώτησε τον γιατί στο αύξησε.....
Προφανώς δεν σε είδε πολυ καλα γιαυτο....
Αλλα μην τα κόψεις μόνη σου ξαφνικά γτ θα γίνεις 1000 φορές χειρότερα
Παλιά για ποιο λόγο είχες πάρει αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## rosemary1993

Δεν έχω σκόπο να τα κόψω ούτε καν τα πήρα ακόμα απλά λέω να συνεχίσω με το 25αρι με xanax και με ladose ως αντικαταθλιπτικό.Το frisium μου φαίνεται πολύ βαρύ φάρμακο το ίδιο μας είπε και φαρμακοποιός ας μου άφηνε το xanax.Το αύξησε γιατί πιστεύει ότι δεν με βοηθά σε αυτή τη δόση παρόλο πυ του είπα το αντίθετο.Το ladose το έπαιρνα και πέρυσι που είχα παρόμοια προβλήματα αλλά σε πιο ελαφριά μορφή και με βοήθησε αλλά δεν το συνέχισα το διέκοψα σταδιακά.Φοβάμαι όπως είπες πως όλα αυτά θα με κάνουν ζομπι και έχω ακούσει ότι τα snri δημιουργούν συρίκνωση εγκεφάλου, αμνησία, νοητική καθυστέρηση και γι αυτό έχω φοβηθεί.Και για το αγχολυτικό φοβάμαι επειδή είναι βαρύ δε θέλω να γίνω σαν μαστουρωμένη.

----------


## marouliw

Πριν καν τα ξεκινήσεις σου τα αύξησε δλδ? Πως γίνεται αυτο
Πριν ξεκινήσεις το οτιδήποτε πήγαινε σε άλλον ψυχίατρο και πες του και αυτού τους προβληματισμούς σου.....μπορεις και εδώ να ρωτήσεις να σου προτείνουν....
Ολα αυτά τα φάρμακα δημιουργούν ζημια αλλα αν δεν τα παιρναμε θα παθαιναμε χειρότερα....

----------


## rosemary1993

Ήδη το έχω ξεκινήσει απλά το έχω πάρει 4 μέρες στη μικρή δόση και είδα βελτίωση δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου το ανέβασε τόσο σύντομα δεν είναι αστεία φάρμακα τα αντιψυχωτικά.Δεν θέλω να πάθω ζημιά, θέλω να γίνω καλύτερα δεν θέλω να πάθω εξάρτηση από όλα αυτά.Δεν ξέρω αν θα πάθω χειρότερα αλλά δεν θέλω να τα πάρω έτσι απλά.Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω και αλλού να ρωτήσω αλλά ήδη έχουμε μπερδευτεί οικογενειακώς δεν ξέρουν και οι γονείς μου τι να κάνουν να με αφήσουν να τα πάρω ή όχι.Αλλά δεν είναι δικό τους μόνο θέμα και εγώ είμαι αρνητική τουλάχιστον με την συγκεκριμένη αγωγή.Ρωτάμε και φαρμακοποιούς και τα βρίσκουν και αυτοί αρκετά βαριά για την ηλικία μου.
Εδώ τα έγραψα τα φάρμακα αλλά μάλλον κανείς δεν παίρνει τα ίδια.Το frisium βέβαια είναι γνωστό φάρμακο αλλά δεν ξέρω τι παρενέργειες έχει και το melocin που το ψάχνω δεν βρίσκω γνώμες.Εσύ αν επιτρέπεται τι παίρνεις;

----------


## elis

αμα το κανονικο του μελοσιν ειναι το εφεξορ πρωτον ψαξτο κι ετσι και δευτερον το εφεχορ ειναι το καλυτερο εγω πιστευω για το αγχοσ

----------


## rosemary1993

οκ θα ψάξω για το εφεξορ

----------


## marouliw

Ναι λιγο περίεργα ειναι...δεν τα εχω ξανακούσει....εγω παίρνω ladose

----------


## rosemary1993

Μόνο ladose ή και κάποιο αντιψυχωτικό και αγχολυτικό;Και εγώ ladose έπαιρνα και θα ήθελα με αυτό να συνεχίσω αλλά ο γιατρός έχει άλλη γνώμη οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να ζητήσω και άλλη άποψη.

----------


## elis

δεν ειναι περιεργα ειναι γενοσημα και να ψαχτεισ να τα μαθεισ οσα περισσοτερα μπορεισ
εμεισ μαλακεσ ειμαστε που τα μαθαμε ολα απεξω ψαχτειτε να τα μαθετε αυτο ειναι ο ρολοσ μασ εγω πιστευω εδω
να σε βοηθησουμε να βγαλεισ ακρη αφου θεσ να ψαχτεισ και να σου πω ακριβωσ τι ενοοω εγω πιστευω
οτι παρουσιαζεισ μια εικονα ζορισμενο0υ κοριτσιου που αυτο γινεται απο τισ συνεχομενεσ σκεψεισ αυτοτιμωριασ κλπ που εχεισ
γιατι κατα τα αλλα το επιπεδο ζωησ σου δεν το δηλωνει αυτο δλδ εχεισ να φασ και να πληρωσεισ ενα γιατρο γι αυτο σου εβαλε αντιψυχωτικο για να σταματησεισ αυτεσ τισ περιεργεσ σκεψεισ αυτο βεβαια σημαινει οτι θα εισαι κατεσταλμενη αλλα ηρεμη μετα θα συνηθισεισ και θα λειτουργεισ κανονικα ηρεμα με λιγο προσπαθεια δλδ με δραστηριοτητεσ και μετα απο χρονια θα ερθεισ στα ισια σου
εγω ετσι θα σκεφτομουνα κι ετσι θα εκανα εσυ δεν εισι ευχαριστημενη ε ψαξου τοτε να καταληξεισ σε αυτα που καταληξαμε εμεισ για να το λεει ο γιατροσ κατι ξερει αυτοι εχουν μια εμπειρι δεν εισαι η πρωτη που βλεπουν να μην ξερουν εσυ θελεισ να ψαχτεισ ε ψαξου κι ελα να τα συζητησουμε

----------


## marouliw

Οχι..... μονο ladose.....παίρνω και κάνα ζαναξ που και που...
Τα αντιψυχωτικα σε χαμηλές δόσεις μειώνουν το υπερβολικό άγχος χωρίς να προκαλούν εξάρτηση, γιαυτο στα έγραψε...
Συνήθως τα δίνουν τον πρώτο καιρό μέχρι να καταλαγιασουν τα συμπτώματα...

----------


## rosemary1993

Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έχουν εμπειρία αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως είναι και θεοί και μέσα σε μια ώρα που με έχει δει μπορεί να βγάλει και το σωστό συμπέρασμα.Σε πληροφορώ ότι βρήκε την προηγούμενη αγωγή μου λάθος και ο άλλος γιατρός είπε πως αυτός ο γιατρός μου τα δίνει λάθος, εγώ δηλαδή πως να τα εμπιστευτώ μετά αφού είδα κιόλας ότι ένα που έπαιρνα πριν αντιψυχωτικό μου δημιούργησε μεγάλο πρόβλημα;Εγώ αυτό που ήθελα από τον γιατρό είναι να μιλήσει μαζί μου να με δει κανά δυο φορές και να μετά δεν λέω ας καταλήξει στα φάρμακα αλλά όχι μέσα στη μισή ώρα να βγάλει διάγνωση.Εγώ πάντως από το περιβάλλον μου δεν είδα τα φάρμακα να βοηθάνε, αντιθέτως έχω δει άτομα να τα καταστρέφουν και δεν πρόκειται να τα πάρω απλά επειδή μου τα πρότεινε ένας γιατρός γιατί αν ήταν τόσο καλός θα μου ενέπνεε και εμπιστοσύνη.Επειδή έχω να φάω δεν σημαίνει πως όλα είναι καλά στη ζωή μου ή ότι δεν έχω πρόβλημα οικονομικό να πάω στο γιατρό, γι αυτό και ίσως περίμενα εφόσον πληρώνω να ασχοληθεί παραπάνω μαζί μου, δεν μπορεί οι φαρμακοποιοί που ρωτήσαμε να ήταν χαζοί και να απόρησαν με τα τόσο βαριά φάρμακα και από την άλλη ούτε στο γιατρό ήμουν πια τόσο αρνητική, βασικά με έκανε ο ίδιος να νιώσω ακόμη πιο άσχημα με τον εαυτό μου.Δεν είμαι μόνη μου σε όλο αυτό έχω και τους γονείς μου που ούτε και αυτοί θέλουν έτσι ανεξέλεγκτα να τα πάρω και προφανώς με γνωρίζουν καλύτερα.Το θέμα μου δεν είναι το αντικαταθλιπτικό όπως είπα είναι η δόση του αντιψυχωτικού που ήδη βλέπω να με επηρεάζει πάρα πολύ στη μικρή δόση λογικό είναι ότι στη τετραπλάσια θα με κάνει φυτό δεν πρόκειται απλά να με ηρεμήσει, δεν θα ξανασηκωθώ από το κρεβάτι.

----------


## elis

ψαξου οσο μπορεισ μεχρι να τα μαθεισ εγω σε καποια φαση εκανα μονοσ μου συνδυασμουσ για λιγο διαστημα γτ εβλεπα οτι με βοηθαει
αλλα αφου εμαθα τι κανει το καθενα εγινα δηλαδη για καποιο καιρο γιατροσ του εαυτου μου εσυ ψαξε να ξερεισ τι θεσ να μαθεισ για να σου πουμε εγω δεν υποστηριζω το γιατρο ουτε τα φαρμακα υπαρχει παναρχαια μεθοδοσ το τρεξιμο στα δεκα χιλιαδεσ χιλιομετρα αμα τρεξεισ σιγα σιγα καθε μερα θα σου φυγουν ολα οτι εχεισ και το παραμικρο και θα λαμπεισ ολοκληρ και θα σφιζεισ απο υγεια τι αλλο να σου πω 
εγω ειμαι φαν αυτησ τησ αποψησ γτ το εζησα

----------


## rosemary1993

Συμφωνούμε, και εγώ πιστεύω ότι κάποιοι άλλοι συνδυασμοί μπορεί να με βοηθάνε περισσότερο και δεν πρόκειται να το αφήσω έτσι θα το ψάξω και άλλο αν και είμαι σίγουρη πως και σε άλλο γιατρό να πάω άλλη αγωγή θα μου δώσει, γενικά ο καθένας άλλα λέει και άλλα κάνει, αυτό με ενοχλεί ότι αισθάνομαι σαν πειραματόζωο.Ούτε εγώ θεωρώ ότι τα φάρμακα είναι η μόνιμη λύση, άλλα πράγματα χρειάζονται και κανένα φάρμακο δεν θα μου δώσει το θάρρος και την αυτοπεποίθηση που μου λείπει, μόνη μου πρέπει να το βρω.

----------


## freudian

Λοιπόν,αρχικά είσαι ακόμα 22,εχεις άλλα 8 χρόνια μέχρι τα 30.Και να τα φτασεις και να ζεις με τους γονεις σου δεν εγινε τιποτα,η πλειοψηφια στην ελλαδα αυτο κανει.Εχεισ παρα πολυ αγχος ειναι προφανες,θα πρεπει λιγο να ηρεμησεις.Προσπαθησε να παρεις μια ανασα,αν εχεις προωλημα με τα αρχαια μπορεις να κανες καποιο ιδιαθτερο η να προσπαθησεις απο την αρχη σιγα σιγα να τα ξαναδεις η να ζητησεις τη βοηθεια καποιου συμφοιτητη σου.Ετσι και θα κανεις γνωριμιες και θα μαθεις και αρχαια.Ολοι εχουμε περασει αυτη τη φαση στη ζωη μας.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι απο το πολυ αγχος το συστημα θα καταρρευσει και μετα θα ηρεμησεις.Δεν χρειαζεται να φτασεις μεχρι εκει.Η ζωη ειναι το μεγαλυτερο αγαθο που μας εχει προσφερθει και ειναι λαθος να λες οτι δεν το θελεις.Θα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να αντιμετωπισεις τις δυσκολιες και να αρχισεις να βλεπεις τη ζωη λιγο πιο θετικα.Αποψη μου ειναι να ξεκινησεις γυμναστικη συστηματικα γιατι βοηθαει παρα πολυ στο αγχος και στην αυτοεκτιμηση,να σταματησεις να συμβουλευεσαι την κληρωση ,οποτε σου ερθει με το μυαλο σου να λες οχι.Πεντε δεκα θα τα καταφερεις.Ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι,μπορεις να το ελεγκσεισ σιγα σιγα αν θελεις.Καθε φορα που σκεφτεσαι ολες αυτες τις αγχςδεισ σκεψεις.Λεγε και αν αποτυχω τι θα γινει?Αν δεν τα καταφερω στα αρχαια τι θα γινει?Και θα δεις οτι ετσι θα απποκτουν μικροτερη σημασια οι σκεψεις σου¨)

----------


## elis

θαρροσ και αυτοπεπεοιθηση δινουν οι δραστηριοτητεσ εγω πιστευω αν πασ σε μια δουλεια 
και την κανεισ θα αποκτησεισ και θα ρροσ και αυτοπεποιθηση γτ θα βρεθεισ στην αναγκη
και θα πρεπει να λειτουργησεισ κι οταν θα πληρωθεισ οσα και να παρεισ θα καταλαβεισ ακριβωσ τι λεω

----------


## rosemary1993

> Λοιπόν,αρχικά είσαι ακόμα 22,εχεις άλλα 8 χρόνια μέχρι τα 30.Και να τα φτασεις και να ζεις με τους γονεις σου δεν εγινε τιποτα,η πλειοψηφια στην ελλαδα αυτο κανει.Εχεισ παρα πολυ αγχος ειναι προφανες,θα πρεπει λιγο να ηρεμησεις.Προσπαθησε να παρεις μια ανασα,αν εχεις προωλημα με τα αρχαια μπορεις να κανες καποιο ιδιαθτερο η να προσπαθησεις απο την αρχη σιγα σιγα να τα ξαναδεις η να ζητησεις τη βοηθεια καποιου συμφοιτητη σου.Ετσι και θα κανεις γνωριμιες και θα μαθεις και αρχαια.Ολοι εχουμε περασει αυτη τη φαση στη ζωη μας.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι απο το πολυ αγχος το συστημα θα καταρρευσει και μετα θα ηρεμησεις.Δεν χρειαζεται να φτασεις μεχρι εκει.Η ζωη ειναι το μεγαλυτερο αγαθο που μας εχει προσφερθει και ειναι λαθος να λες οτι δεν το θελεις.Θα πρεπει σιγα σιγα να αντιμετωπισεις τις δυσκολιες και να αρχισεις να βλεπεις τη ζωη λιγο πιο θετικα.Αποψη μου ειναι να ξεκινησεις γυμναστικη συστηματικα γιατι βοηθαει παρα πολυ στο αγχος και στην αυτοεκτιμηση,να σταματησεις να συμβουλευεσαι την κληρωση ,οποτε σου ερθει με το μυαλο σου να λες οχι.Πεντε δεκα θα τα καταφερεις.Ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι,μπορεις να το ελεγκσεισ σιγα σιγα αν θελεις.Καθε φορα που σκεφτεσαι ολες αυτες τις αγχςδεισ σκεψεις.Λεγε και αν αποτυχω τι θα γινει?Αν δεν τα καταφερω στα αρχαια τι θα γινει?Και θα δεις οτι ετσι θα απποκτουν μικροτερη σημασια οι σκεψεις σου¨)


Πιστεύω και εγώ πως η γυμναστική μπορεί να με βοηθήσει αν και με τα χάπια και όλα αυτά δεν ξέρω πως θα βρω το κουράγιο για κάτι τέτοιο.Κάθε μέρα μα κάθε μέρα προσπαθώ να πω στο εαυτό μου ότι δεν πειράζει και αν δεν τα καταφέρω αλλά αμέσως μετά με πιάνει πανικός τι θα γίνει σε αυτή τη περίπτωση.Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω και το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με τα αρχαία, πρέπει βασικά να επικεντρωθώ στα μαθήματα της σχολής μου, με αγχώνει απλά τι θα συμβεί σε μερικά χρόνια από τώρα και κοιτάω τι κάνουν οι άλλοι ότι δηλαδή έχουν ήδη αρχίσει.Το ξέρω πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου, μέσα μου καταλαβαίνω ότι όλα είναι ιδέες, απλά μου λείπει η αυτοεκτίμηση και με επηρεάζουν συνέχεια οι άλλοι τι κάνουν τι δεν κάνουν.Μακάρι να συνέλθω σύντομα γιατί αισθάνομαι πως χάνω πολύτιμο χρόνο.

----------


## elis

καλα δε χρειαζεται να γινεισ πρωταθλητρια με τη μια εγω οταν δεν ειχα δυναμη εκανα αντοχη μετα απο χρονια εχω και λιγη δυναμη εχω και αντοχη και λογω ηλικιασ αλλα και η προπονηση στην αντοχη δεν ειναι ευκολη και χωρισ κιλα για κανε να δεισ για πανε σε εναν που ασχολειται να ρωτησεισ να δεισ

----------


## rosemary1993

Καλά για γυμναστική εννοούσα πολύ απλά πράγματα δεν είμαι για κάτι πολύ συστηματικό.Λίγο διάδρομο λίγο ποδήλατο και αυτά με το ζόρι.

Δεν ξέρω τι πραγματικά να κάνω με τη ψυχοθεραπεία.Ο ψυχίατρος που με παρακολουθεί με βοηθάει και γενικά έχω αναπτύξει μια πολύ καλή σχέση μαζί του αν και δε ειδικεύεται πάνω στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.Από την άλλη και στον άλλο που πήγα δεν ένιωσα καλά.Τι να κάνω δεν ξέρω να ψάξω κάποιον άλλο ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο;Πιστεύετε ότι χρειάζομαι κάποιον εξιδικευμένο πάνω σε αυτού του είδους τη ψυχοθεραπεία έτσι;Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς γίνεται σε αυτή τη μορφή θεραπείας τι το διαφορετικό;

----------


## elis

πρεπει να νιωθεισ καλα με το γιατρο σου αυτο ειναι το ενα
για την ψυχοθεραπεια τι συγκεκριμενη ξερω οτι ενδυκνυται δε ξερω τι κανουνε εγω κανω υποστηρικτικη δλδ μια ωραια συζητηση
που βοηθαει κι αυτο για γυμναστικεσ κλπ στο λεω εκ μεγαλησ πειρασ θα κανεισ δεκα λεπτα καθε μερα μονο δεκα λεπτα αλλα για ενα χρονο
σε ενα χρονο το σωμα σου θα εχει αλλαξει το κανα εγω μαζι με δουλεια και τωρα ειμαι αδυνατοσ βεβαια χειρωνακτικη δουλεια αλλα εχασα εικοσι κιλα χωρισ διαιτα τελοσ παντων εσυ θα κανεισ δεκα λεπτα καθε μερα γυναικα εισαι το σωμα σου παιρνει ευκολα τισ αλλαγεσ
θα δεισ οτι θα βαριεσαι μετα απο κανα μηνα να το κανεισ εκει ειναι που πρεπει να συνεχισεισ για να εχεισ μονιμο αποτελεσμα οταν βαριεσαι τοτε προχωραει το σωμα αλλιωσ ειναι μια απο τα ιδια σκεψου σα να το ξυπνασ στην αρχη και μετα να πρεπει να το προχωρησεισ οταν θα ναι βαρετο η δυσκολο τοτε γινεται η δουλεια αυτα απο μενα

----------


## rosemary1993

Γενικά τα πράγματα πάνε από το κακό στο χειρότερο.Άρχισα να πηγαίνω στη σχολή σε ένα μάθημα αλλά η καθηγήτρια δεν είναι καθόλου καλή και δεν μπορώ να συγχωρήσω τον εαυτό μου που ενώ το είχα πάρει πέρυσι με άλλη πολύ καλύτερη καθηγήτρια δεν το έδωσα και τώρα πρέπει να ανεχτώ αυτήν.Έχω αγχωθεί πάλι και έχω αρχίσει να κλαίω και να λέω πως δεν θα τα καταφέρω να το περάσω και θα πρέπει να το δώσω πάλι του χρόνου ενώ όλοι το μάθημα το παίρνουν στο πρώτο έτος.Δεν ξέρω γιατί όλα μου πάνε τόσο στραβά, ειλικρινά προσπαθώ αλλά όλο ένα εμπόδιο βρίσκεται στο δρόμο μου σαν να μου φωνάζει ότι δεν έχω καμία ελπίδα.Θα μου πείτε μην το βάζεις κάτω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να το ελέγξω, σήμερα όχι μόνο έγω όλοι σοκαρίστηκαν από την εργασία που έβαλε, εγώ με το ζόρι κρατιόμουν να μην κλάψω, δεν μπορούσα ούτε να γράψω από το τρέμουλο.Πάει το έχω χάσει εντελώς και καλά να πάθω αφού το άφησα να εξελιχθεί έτσι.

----------


## elis

εσυ θεσ μπινελικι αλλιωσ δε στανιαρεισ κουκλα μου θεσ να μαθεισ η οχι
ειναι καθηγητεσ που θελουν να μαθεισ και δε σε παιρνανε κι ειναι καθηγητεσ οπυ δεν θελουν να μαθεισ και σε παιρνανε αερα
αμα εσυ προτιμασ τουσ ευκολουσ μονο και μονο για να εχεισ ενα χαρτι δεν ειναι για το καλο σου αυτο
εγω πηγα σε ενα τει και αναγκαστηκα να βγω μαστορασ γτ αλλιωσ πτυχιο δε θα παιρνα και πιστεψε με
οτι καναμε μου χρειαστηκε και με τη δουλεια μου που εκανα μετα τη σχολη καταλαβαν οτι εκαναν το σωστο
ασχετα που εγω εκανα δεκα χρονια να τη βγαλω αλλα οταν βγηκα ηξερα βασικα πραγματα που αλλοι δουλευουνε χρονια για να τα μαθουνε

----------


## rosemary1993

Ειλικρινά από που συμπέρανες ότι ψάχνω την ευκολία στα μαθήματα;Εγώ είπα απλά ότι η προηγούμενη καθηγήτρια ήταν καλύτερη από άποψη μεταδοτικότητας και οργάνωσης όχι ευκολότερη και ότι αυτή που μου έτυχε αλφαβητικά τώρα είναι ότι να ναι, λέει να δούμε σημειώσεις στο ιντερνετ που δεν έχει ανεβάσει, αφήνει κενά στην ύλη και μετά βάζει μια τελείως άσχετη και χαζή εργασία που και σε έναν άσχετο με το αντικείμενο να την εξηγήσω θα την βρει ηλίθια.Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το διάβασμα ούτε με το να μου βάλει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω αρκεί να έχουν νόημα. Και εγώ να μάθω θέλω απλά λέω πως η συγκεκριμένη καθηγήτρια δεν είναι ότι είναι καλή και απαιτητική αλλά πως είναι είναι ανοργάνωτη και το λένε όλα τα παιδιά.Μην βγάζεις έτσι γρήγορα συμπεράσματα, λογικό είναι να αγχωθώ όχι γιατί δεν θέλω να δουλέψω αλλά επειδή πρακτικά αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα της εξ αποστάσεως παρακολούθησης και αυτό που θέλει δεν είναι θέμα προσωπικής δουλειάς αλλά να πάμε να κάνουμε κάτι που εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να το κάνω έτσι όπως είναι η κατάσταση.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει τι ακριβώς γίνεται σε αυτή τη μορφή θεραπείας τι το διαφορετικό;


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...B6%CE%B1%CE%BD

Πριν απο κανα μηνα άνοιξα αυτό. Ισως σε βοηθάνε στην ερώτησή σου, δε ξέρω. 
Τωρα στην ερώτηση το τι διαφορετικό, φαντάζομαι θα ειναι δύσκολο να σου απαντήσει κάποιος καθως θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει.
Και για να συγκρίνει θα πρέπει να έχει δοκιμάσει 2 διαφορετικού τύπου θεραπείες, πράγμα δύσκολο.
Οχι ακατόρθωτο, απλά σπάνιο. 
Διάβασε το παραπάνω νημα και ισως σου λυθούν κάποιες απορίες. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει οτι ακριβώς τα ίδια βάζουνε όλοι σε όλους.
Αλλά θέματα έχει ο καθένας. Πάντως λίγο πολύ οι λογικές ίδιες ειναι. Στο να σπάς τα κουτιά σου στοχεύει.

----------


## rosemary1993

> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...B6%CE%B1%CE%BD
> 
> Πριν απο κανα μηνα άνοιξα αυτό. Ισως σε βοηθάνε στην ερώτησή σου, δε ξέρω. 
> Τωρα στην ερώτηση το τι διαφορετικό, φαντάζομαι θα ειναι δύσκολο να σου απαντήσει κάποιος καθως θα πρέπει να συγκρίνει.
> Και για να συγκρίνει θα πρέπει να έχει δοκιμάσει 2 διαφορετικού τύπου θεραπείες, πράγμα δύσκολο.
> Οχι ακατόρθωτο, απλά σπάνιο. 
> Διάβασε το παραπάνω νημα και ισως σου λυθούν κάποιες απορίες. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει οτι ακριβώς τα ίδια βάζουνε όλοι σε όλους.
> Αλλά θέματα έχει ο καθένας. Πάντως λίγο πολύ οι λογικές ίδιες ειναι. Στο να σπάς τα κουτιά σου στοχεύει.


Σε ευχαριστώ με βοήθησες αρκετά αν και με τον δικό μου ψυχίατρο κάνουμε απλά υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία δηλαδή όχι κάτι τόσο εξιδικευμένο.Στον άλλο που πήγα ξέρω πως έχει εμπειρία πάνω στους ψυχαναγκασμούς αλλά δεν με έκανε να αισθανθώ άνετα, μου μίλησε πολύ λίγο, εντάξει ήταν και πρώτη φορά αλλά για κάποιο λόγο με έκανε να νιώσω ακόμη πιο ένοχη.Ίσως πρέπει να ψάξω και αλλού.Εσένα σε βοήθησε αυτού του είδους η ψυχοθεραπεία, είδες δηλαδή κάποια βελτίωση;

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Σε ευχαριστώ με βοήθησες αρκετά αν και με τον δικό μου ψυχίατρο κάνουμε απλά υποστηρικτική ψυχοθεραπεία δηλαδή όχι κάτι τόσο εξιδικευμένο.Στον άλλο που πήγα ξέρω πως έχει εμπειρία πάνω στους ψυχαναγκασμούς αλλά δεν με έκανε να αισθανθώ άνετα, μου μίλησε πολύ λίγο, εντάξει ήταν και πρώτη φορά αλλά για κάποιο λόγο με έκανε να νιώσω ακόμη πιο ένοχη.Ίσως πρέπει να ψάξω και αλλού.Εσένα σε βοήθησε αυτού του είδους η ψυχοθεραπεία, είδες δηλαδή κάποια βελτίωση;


Εγω ναι έμεινα ευχαριστημένος απο τη θεραπεία, αν και ξέρεις πως ειναι αυτες οι απαντήσεις για μας τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς. 
Ποτε δεν ειμαστε σίγουροι για το αποτέλεσμα. Σκλαβιά να μην μπορείς να απολαύσεις ενα θετικό αποτέλεσμα ε? 
Ενταξει υπερβαλλω λίγο δραματοποιώντας τα. 
Μια χαρά ηταν η θεραπεία και ναι είδα βελτίωση.
Κοίτα, στο θέμα του πως θα σε κάνει να νιώσεις, εγω θα σου πρότεινα να μην βγάλεις κάποιο βιαστικό συμπέρασμα.
Να είσαι σίγουρη οτι θα ήμουν απο τους πρώτους που θα σου έλεγαν οτι αν σε κάνει να νιώθεις σκατά τότε αλλάξε τον/την.
Παρόλα αυτα, εδώ μιλάμε για την πρώτη φορά και ίσως ειναι λογικό. Μην ξεχνάς οτι εισαι αρκετά ενοχική λόγω της ΙΔΨ, οπότε αυτό σε κάνει 
τρομερά ευάλωτη και ταυτόχρονα οι προσεγγίσεις των γύρω σου απαιτούν θρησκευτικής ευλάβειας προσοχή. Θα μου πείς εδώ μιλάμε για ειδικό.
Πάντα στις πρώτες επαφές τα πράγματα ειναι λίγο περίεργα. Μην νομίζεις οτι ο ειδικός απέναντι σου αισθάνεται και πολύ βολικά. Το ξέρει οτι
τον τσεκάρεις διαρκώς (εαν το κάνεις. Εγω το έκανα) και ΕΚΕΙ θα φανεί αν ειναι καλός πραγματικά. Αμα ψαρώσει τα κανε μουσκεμα. 
Περιμενε 2-3 φορες να δεις τα συναισθήματά σου πως ειναι οταν φεύγεις και αν δεις οτι συνεχίζεις να νιώθεις άσχημα , ε τι να πώ αλλάξέ τον.

Δεν εισαι Αθήνα έτσι?

----------


## rosemary1993

Όχι δυστυχώς δεν είμαι Αθήνα, είμαι ποιο βόρεια.Το πρόβλημα είναι πως δεν παίρνω την φαρμακευτική αγωγή που ο ίδιος πρότεινε οπότε δεν νομίζω πως θα με δεχτεί δίχως αυτή.Από την άλλη και εγώ έχω τους ενδοιασμούς για τα φάρμακα δεν μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ κάποιον που με είδε μισή ώρα ότι κατάφερε να βγάλει και το σωστό συμπέρασμα.Η αλήθεια είναι πως με πλάκωσε λίγο στα χάπια και ήταν και αρκετά αδιάλλακτος σε οποιαδήποτε αμφισβήτηση και αυτό με πείραξε λίγο, λογικό είναι να φοβάμαι κάποια πράγματα.Έχεις δίκιο ότι δεν πρέπει να κρίνω κάποιον από τη πρώτη φορά όπως όμως και αυτός δεν μπορεί να με κρίνει από μια φορά.Απλά με τον προηογύμενο ένιωσα αμέσως μια αμεσότητα που εδώ δεν τη βρήκα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Γεια σου διαβασα την συζητηση-θεμα, γιατι αφησες τον προηγουμενο ψυχιατρο ? Αισθανοσουν οτι η αγωγη του ως προταση δεν ειχε τα αποτελεσματα που θα ηθελες ?

----------


## rosemary1993

> Γεια σου διαβασα την συζητηση-θεμα, γιατι αφησες τον προηγουμενο ψυχιατρο ? Αισθανοσουν οτι η αγωγη του ως προταση δεν ειχε τα αποτελεσματα που θα ηθελες ?


Δεν τον άφησα, ακόμη πηγαίνω, απλά ο ίδιος μου πρότεινε να επισκεφτώ κάποιον άλλο ποιο εξειδικευμένο πάνω στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.Η αγωγή που μου πρότεινε όντως δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα καλό γι αυτό και τη σταμάτησα αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που ψάχνω αλλού απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν θα με βοηθήσει μια διαφορετική ψυχοθεραπεία και όχι μια απλή συζήτηση.

----------


## betelgeuse

Rosemary , εχω και εγω ιψδ και ειμαι κατι χρονακια μεγαλυτερη σου και πασχω απο τα 16 περιπου.
Μια φιλικη συμβουλη , μην καταστρεψεις την ζωη σου για την κωλο-ιψδ , θα ερθει μια μερα που θα χτυπας το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο εγγυημενα.
Συνεχισε τη σχολη σου , το ενα μαθημα μπορεις να το αφησεις μεχρι να το παρει αλλος καθηγητης ή θα μπορουσες να ζητησεις προφορικη εξεταση απο την προηγουμενη καθηγητρια αν γινεται.. Δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο , συμβαινει συχνα 

Ψυχολογο με ειδικευση στην ιψδ δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να βρεις, θα μπορουσες για αρχη να αγορασεις καποιο βιβλιο που να ειδικευεται στην ιψδ και περιεχει μεθοδους γσθ.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Rosemary , εχω και εγω ιψδ και ειμαι κατι χρονακια μεγαλυτερη σου και πασχω απο τα 16 περιπου.
> Μια φιλικη συμβουλη , μην καταστρεψεις την ζωη σου για την κωλο-ιψδ , θα ερθει μια μερα που θα χτυπας το κεφαλι σου στον τοιχο εγγυημενα.
> Συνεχισε τη σχολη σου , το ενα μαθημα μπορεις να το αφησεις μεχρι να το παρει αλλος καθηγητης ή θα μπορουσες να ζητησεις προφορικη εξεταση απο την προηγουμενη καθηγητρια αν γινεται.. Δεν ειναι κατι τραγικο , συμβαινει συχνα 
> 
> Ψυχολογο με ειδικευση στην ιψδ δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να βρεις, θα μπορουσες για αρχη να αγορασεις καποιο βιβλιο που να ειδικευεται στην ιψδ και περιεχει μεθοδους γσθ.


Όλοι το ίδιο μου λένε πως θα χτυπάω το κεφάλι μου στο τοίχο αλλά ειλικρινά έχει πλέον ξεφύγει από τον έλεγχο μου, κάθε μέρα σκέφτομαι και κάτι καινούργιο με το οποίο παθαίνω εμμονή δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω.Για το μάθημα εγώ φταίω που το πήρα, ίσως τελικά να γίνει εμβόλιμη εξεταστική και έτσι θα μπορούσα να το δώσω με τη παλιά καθηγήτρια αλλά πάει τώρα πρέπει να το δώσω με αυτή και ότι γίνει.Πρέπει απλά να σταματήσω όλα να τα βλέπω τόσο τραγικά.

----------


## rosemary1993

Δυστυχώς ούτε τελικά αυτό που έλεγα με τους υπολογιστές βλέπω να το κάνω, αύριο είναι η τελευταία μέρα συμμετοχής και δεν με κόβω να πηγαίνω παρόλο που όλοι με ενθαρρύνουν και αυτό με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ακόμη πιο άχρηστη, ότι δεν πάω να μάθω κάτι χρήσιμο που μπορεί να με βοηθήσει και στη δουλειά μου κτλ.Γενικά όλα ενοχικά τα βλέπω.Ελπίζω την άνοιξη αν ξαναγίνει το ίδιο πρόγραμμα να πάω και να είμαι καλύτερα γιατί τώρα ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω ακόμη και εύκολο να είναι.Ξέρω είμαι τεμπέλα και αρνητική μερικές φορές και τις ατυχίες αισθάνομαι πως τις προκαλώ από την γκρίνια μου αλλά δεν σταματάω την αυτοκαταστροφή.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Δεν τον άφησα, ακόμη πηγαίνω, απλά ο ίδιος μου πρότεινε να επισκεφτώ κάποιον άλλο ποιο εξειδικευμένο πάνω στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.Η αγωγή που μου πρότεινε όντως δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα καλό γι αυτό και τη σταμάτησα αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που ψάχνω αλλού απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν θα με βοηθήσει μια διαφορετική ψυχοθεραπεία και όχι μια απλή συζήτηση.


Ο ψυχιατρος σου συστησε καποιον συγκεκριμενο να υποθεσω ? Ο οποιος σου συνεστησε μια αγωγη που δεν θες να ξεκινησεις γιατι διαβασες οτι εχουν ισχυρες παρενεργειες. Σε φασεις που νιωθουμε τοσο μα τοσο αβοηθητοι οι ψυχιατροι κοιτανε με τα φαρμακα πρωτα να βρουμε τα ισσια μας, οσον αφορα την ψυχοθεραπεια αν θελησεις να αλλαξεις σε εσενα τροπους σκεψης και να πολεμας τις εσωτερικες φωνες που σε αποκαλουν μη ικανη τοτε Ναι σιγουρα θα βοηθησει. Πρωτα πρωτα ομως χρειαζεσαι καλο ψυχιατρο και καλη αγωγη οπως εγραψες να νιωσεις και ενα κλιμα εμπιστοσυνης. Οσον αφορα το μαθημα Ναι... γινονται πολλα... αλλά προταιρεοτητα σου ειναι εσυ να νιωσεις καλυτερα !

----------


## rosemary1993

> Ο ψυχιατρος σου συστησε καποιον συγκεκριμενο να υποθεσω ? Ο οποιος σου συνεστησε μια αγωγη που δεν θες να ξεκινησεις γιατι διαβασες οτι εχουν ισχυρες παρενεργειες. Σε φασεις που νιωθουμε τοσο μα τοσο αβοηθητοι οι ψυχιατροι κοιτανε με τα φαρμακα πρωτα να βρουμε τα ισσια μας, οσον αφορα την ψυχοθεραπεια αν θελησεις να αλλαξεις σε εσενα τροπους σκεψης και να πολεμας τις εσωτερικες φωνες που σε αποκαλουν μη ικανη τοτε Ναι σιγουρα θα βοηθησει. Πρωτα πρωτα ομως χρειαζεσαι καλο ψυχιατρο και καλη αγωγη οπως εγραψες να νιωσεις και ενα κλιμα εμπιστοσυνης. Οσον αφορα το μαθημα Ναι... γινονται πολλα... αλλά προταιρεοτητα σου ειναι εσυ να νιωσεις καλυτερα !


Ναί μου σύστησε έναν στον οποίο έτυχε να έχει πάει και ο μπαμπάς μου.Δεν είναι ότι διάβασα μόνο τις ισχυρές παρενέργειες, απλά ήδη το ένα το παίρνω σε μικρότερη δόση και είδα βελτιώση και του το εξήγησα και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τέτοια επιμονή να το τετραπλασιάσει.Η αγωγή που την είδε και εδώ ο γιατρός μου είπε πως δεν είναι άσχημη απλά και οι γονείς μου είναι αρνητικοί και όλοι γενικά που με ξέρουν πιστεύουν ότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι, όχι καθόλου απλά μια πολύ ισχυρή αγωγή.Αν ίσως μου την έδινε στο δεύτερο ή το τρίτο ραντεβού να την δεχόμουν αλλιώς τώρα έτσι στα ξαφνικά μου ήρθε κάπως.Ίσως βέβαια πρέπει να δοκιμάσω για να δω πως θα είμαι.Για το μάθημα αγχώνομαι όπως και για όλα σίγουρα πρέπει πρώτα να νιώσω εγώ καλά αλλά αισθάνομαι πως ο χρόνος τρέχει και εγώ έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω και έτσι όπως κάνω μένω ακόμη πιο πίσω.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ναί μου σύστησε έναν στον οποίο έτυχε να έχει πάει και ο μπαμπάς μου.Δεν είναι ότι διάβασα μόνο τις ισχυρές παρενέργειες, απλά ήδη το ένα το παίρνω σε μικρότερη δόση και είδα βελτιώση και του το εξήγησα και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τέτοια επιμονή να το τετραπλασιάσει.Η αγωγή που την είδε και εδώ ο γιατρός μου είπε πως δεν είναι άσχημη απλά και οι γονείς μου είναι αρνητικοί και όλοι γενικά που με ξέρουν πιστεύουν ότι δεν τα χρειάζομαι, όχι καθόλου απλά μια πολύ ισχυρή αγωγή.Αν ίσως μου την έδινε στο δεύτερο ή το τρίτο ραντεβού να την δεχόμουν αλλιώς τώρα έτσι στα ξαφνικά μου ήρθε κάπως.Ίσως βέβαια πρέπει να δοκιμάσω για να δω πως θα είμαι.Για το μάθημα αγχώνομαι όπως και για όλα σίγουρα πρέπει πρώτα να νιώσω εγώ καλά αλλά αισθάνομαι πως ο χρόνος τρέχει και εγώ έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω και έτσι όπως κάνω μένω ακόμη πιο πίσω.


Συνηθως στην αγωγη ξεκινανε με μικρη δοσολογια και μετα αυξανουν. Ισως ο νεος ψυχιατρος -ισως- να θεωρησε οτι λογω της προηγουμενης χρησης και της ουσιας που επαιρνες δεν σε καλυπτει αρα να επελεξε μια αμεση τουμπανο κοινως αγωγη. Ειμαι υπερ στο να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας τι μας χορηγουν. Μεσα στο φορουμ και στο θεμα που ανοιξε ο giannoulisboy εχουν στη τελευταια σελιδα 2 προτασεις για γιατρους, κανε ενα τσεκ. Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να πας και σε εναν 3. Μη χανεις χρονο απο την θεραπεια σου ομως... ειναι κριμα να ζεις το βασανο και να προστιθεται και το ποια αγωγη θα ειναι προτιμοτερη. Το αντιψυχωτικο εχω διαβασει οτι το δινουν για μικρο διαστημα και σε βαρια καταθλιψη. Εχω ατομο κοντινο που παιρνει και ζομπι δεν εγινε. Μια χαρα λειτουργικοτητα εχει.

Ενημερωσου και κανε μια τριτη δοκιμη. Στο τελος θα πρεπει να επιλεξεις 1 θεση - γνωματευση και να δωσεις στον εαυτο σου την ευκαιρια να δει αλλαγες. Η μικρη ηλικεια δε λεει κατι. Αντικαταθλιπτικα ξεκινησα στα 22 μου και μαλιστα ημουν ηδη εξαντλημενη απο το αγχος την γαδ την αυπνια και παρολαυτα με βοηθησαν να ολοκληρωσω τους στοχους που δεν ηθελα να αφησω στην μεση.

Εισαι εξυπνη κοπελα και αγωνιστρια. Τα υπολοιπα ---η αυτο κριτικη η ισχυρη--- να ξερεις οτι απλα σε φερνουν πισω. Ξερω πως γινεται ακουσια και μονο εσυ ξερεις ποσο υποφερεις. 
Επειδη εχω περασει απο εκει για αυτο τονιζω μη χανεις χρονο, παρε 3 γνωματευση και μη κανεις συμβουλιο καλυτερης αγωγης, διαφορετικα στον 2 που πηγες κλεισε ραντεβου και πες του ορθα κοφτα τις ανησυχιες σου. Υποχρεωμενος ειναι να σου απαντησει εστω και στο 60% γιατι προτεινει μια τοσο ισχυρη αγωγη.

----------


## rosemary1993

> Συνηθως στην αγωγη ξεκινανε με μικρη δοσολογια και μετα αυξανουν. Ισως ο νεος ψυχιατρος -ισως- να θεωρησε οτι λογω της προηγουμενης χρησης και της ουσιας που επαιρνες δεν σε καλυπτει αρα να επελεξε μια αμεση τουμπανο κοινως αγωγη. Ειμαι υπερ στο να εχουμε υπ οψιν μας τι μας χορηγουν. Μεσα στο φορουμ και στο θεμα που ανοιξε ο giannoulisboy εχουν στη τελευταια σελιδα 2 προτασεις για γιατρους, κανε ενα τσεκ. Ισως ειναι καλυτερα να πας και σε εναν 3. Μη χανεις χρονο απο την θεραπεια σου ομως... ειναι κριμα να ζεις το βασανο και να προστιθεται και το ποια αγωγη θα ειναι προτιμοτερη. Το αντιψυχωτικο εχω διαβασει οτι το δινουν για μικρο διαστημα και σε βαρια καταθλιψη. Εχω ατομο κοντινο που παιρνει και ζομπι δεν εγινε. Μια χαρα λειτουργικοτητα εχει.
> 
> Ενημερωσου και κανε μια τριτη δοκιμη. Στο τελος θα πρεπει να επιλεξεις 1 θεση - γνωματευση και να δωσεις στον εαυτο σου την ευκαιρια να δει αλλαγες. Η μικρη ηλικεια δε λεει κατι. Αντικαταθλιπτικα ξεκινησα στα 22 μου και μαλιστα ημουν ηδη εξαντλημενη απο το αγχος την γαδ την αυπνια και παρολαυτα με βοηθησαν να ολοκληρωσω τους στοχους που δεν ηθελα να αφησω στην μεση.
> 
> Εισαι εξυπνη κοπελα και αγωνιστρια. Τα υπολοιπα ---η αυτο κριτικη η ισχυρη--- να ξερεις οτι απλα σε φερνουν πισω. Ξερω πως γινεται ακουσια και μονο εσυ ξερεις ποσο υποφερεις. 
> Επειδη εχω περασει απο εκει για αυτο τονιζω μη χανεις χρονο, παρε 3 γνωματευση και μη κανεις συμβουλιο καλυτερης αγωγης, διαφορετικα στον 2 που πηγες κλεισε ραντεβου και πες του ορθα κοφτα τις ανησυχιες σου. Υποχρεωμενος ειναι να σου απαντησει εστω και στο 60% γιατι προτεινει μια τοσο ισχυρη αγωγη.


Ήδη έχω ψάξει και για τρίτο γιατρό που μου είπαν πολύ καλά λόγια, απλά όπως και να το κάνουμε παίζει ρόλο και το οικονομικό, δεν μπορούμε να πάμε εύκολα τόσο σύντομα και σε άλλον γιατρό.Ίσως θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω την αγωγή και να δω τι θα μου κάνει και αν με βοηθήσει ειδικά όμως για το αντιψυχωτικό, φοβάμαι γιατί έχω πρόβλημα βάρους και βλέπω ότι μου ανοίγει την όρεξη και στη τόσο μικρή δόση και δεν θέλω ξαφνικά να δημιουργηθεί και άλλο πρόβλημα, έχω ήδη πολλά παραπάνω κιλά μην βάλω και άλλα δεν με παίρνει καθόλου.Ο δεύτερος με πήρε και τηλέφωνο αλλά δεν ήμουν σπίτι, τον πήρα αλλά δεν απάντησε.Βασικά η μαμά μου θέλει να μιλήσει μαζί του και να του εξηγήσει για την αγωγή αλλά και να μας πει και αυτός αν και πιστεύω πως θα θυμώσει που δεν την ξεκίνησα.

Δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά μου έρχονται όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ακούσια, δεν είναι ότι σκέφτομαι παράλογα πράγματα, όλα έχουν μια λογική και έχουν σχέση με την κατάσταση που υπάρχει και στην οικογένεια μου αλλά και στην χώρα, απλά τα σκέφτομαι όπως είπε και ο γιατρός υπερβολικά λογικά, προτρέχω και θέλω να είμαι προετοιμασμένη για όλα με αποτέλεσμα να μην ζω το σήμερα.Αυτό που μου λείπει νομίζω είναι λίγη δόση αναισθησίας και αρκετές δόσεις αυτοπεποίθησης και αυτά κανένα χάπι δεν μπορεί να μου τα δώσει.Σίγουρα θα με βοηθήσουν αυτή τη στιγμή αλλά χρειάζεται από μένα προσπάθεια για να τα καταφέρω αλλά με βλέπω αρνητική και απαθή, όλα μου φαίνονται μάταια και είμαι απαισιόδοξη και δεν βρίσκω κανένα επιχείρημα για να αλλάξω σκέψη.

----------


## Constantly curious

Αυτο με τη σκεψη που προπορευει και πρεπει να κουμπωνουμε χαπια για να μας "φτανουν" τι σου λεει ? Χιουμορακι αλλα με μια δοση αληθειας.

Θα σου το θεσω κι αλλιως, ναι η κατασταση ειναι απελπιστικα παρακμιακη αλλά τι φαση ? Θα γινουμε ζωντανοι νεκροι επειδη οι αλλοι ζουνδιαφορετικα και το βλεπουν αναλαφρα ? Οχι...!!!
Σημασια εχει να κατακτησεις εστω και ενα 20% ικανοποιητικο επιπεδο καθημερινοτητας. Τα κιλα θα χαθουν, μολις λειτουργησει η ουσια θα δεις οτι η ιδια θα αρχισεις να διαγραφεις σκεψεις αρνητικες και θα εστιαζεις στα θελω σου.
Ολα θα μπουν σε μια σειρα... την αναισθησια την δινει το αγχολυτικο την αυτοπεποιθηση η ψυχοθεραπεια συν τη προσπαθεια...μεσα στο χρονο...
η ματαιοτητα υπαρχει αλλλα ο ηλιος συνεχιζει να ανατελει καθε μερα... αρα ... ? δωσε ενα μικρο εναυσμα στον εαυτο σου και βλεπεις

----------


## rosemary1993

Σε θαυμάζω που έχεις καταφέρει να μπεις σε έναν τέτοιο τρόπο σκέψης δεν ξέρω αν σε βοήθησαν τα χάπια, η ψυχοθεραπεία ή και τα δυο μαζί πάντως μπορείς και τα βλέπεις θετικά τα πράγματα και αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο.
Έχουν συμβεί απλά πάρα πολλά στη ζωή μου και κατά κάποιο τρόπο πάντα προσπαθώ να μην πάρω την ευθύνη για κάτι, θέλω οι άλλοι να αποφασίζουν για μένα μιας και ότι κάνω το θεωρώ μέχρι στιγμής λάθος και πιστεύω και πως απ έξω να το δει κάποιος λάθος θα δει όλα αυτά που έχω κάνει.Συνέχεια κάθομαι σε διάφορα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης και κοιτάω τι κάνουν οι άλλοι στη ζωή τους και κλαίω που αυτοί τα έχουν καταφέρει και εγώ όχι.Πιστεύω ότι αν με ξέρατε στην πραγματικότητα όλοι εσείς εδώ μέσα θα συμφωνούσατε ότι δεν αξίζω μια.
Πάνω από όλα στεναχωριέμαι περισσότερο για τη μαμά μου η οποία όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχει τραβήξει πολλά και αντί να την βοηθήσω με το να είμαι καλά εγώ όλη μέρα γκρινιάζω και στο τέλος κλαίει και αυτή.Ειλικρινά κάνει τα πάντα για να με βοηθήσει, ούτε με πιέζει για κάτι προσπαθεί να βγαίνουμε κάθε μέρα επειδή μου κάνει καλό και γενικά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με στηρίζει σε όλες τις αποφάσεις μου.Αισθάνομαι ένοχη για τον τρόπο που φέρομαι και συνέχεια ζω με το φόβο τι θα γίνει άμα τη χάσω πως θα ζήσω μιας και κανένας άλλος δεν με καταλαβαίνει.Πάλι όπως βλέπεις βάζω τον εγωισμό μου μπροστά τι θα κάνω εγώ και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι το μόνο που κοιτώ είναι ουσιαστικά η πάρτη μου απλά θέλω να έρχονται όλα βολικά.Όλα όσα μου συμβαίνουν είναι εξαιτίας της ξεροκεφαλιάς μου και επειδή είμαι ανώριμη δεν μπορώ να αντέξω το βάρος των ευθυνών μου.Μπορεί στα λόγια να λέω πολλά αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν κάνω καμία κίνηση να βελτιώσω τα πράγματα έστω και για τους ανθρώπους που με νοιάζονται.

----------


## Constantly curious

Eισαι 22 ετων, μου θυμιζεις το ποσα πολλα υπολογιζα και εγω και επεφτα στα ταρταρα...
Ροζμαρι αγαπητη... ναι μεν μπορει να μην νιωθεις οτι μπορεις να αναλαβεις την ευθυνη του εαυτου σου σε αυτη την φαση, πολυ πιο εντονα, πιστεψε με ---- οι στροφες του μυαλου που σε ονοματιζουν αρνητικα δεν ειναι δικο σου 100% φταιξιμο. 
Αν δεν ισορροπησουν λιγο οι χημικες εκρισεις θα συνεχισεις να υποφερεις. Αν κλαιει η μανουλα σου, κλαιει γιατι δεν ξερει αλλο τροπο να βοηθησει. Οχι δεν θα νιωσεις τυψεις και για αυτο.

Δρομολογησε την αγωγη σου, δεξου την βοηθεια που υπαρχει αυτη τη στιγμη και δοκιμασε το μια μερα τη φορα να αντιμετωπιζεις τα γεγονοτα. 

... ενας λογος ουσιαστικος που μας δινουν αγωγη ειναι γιατι δεν ελεγχουμε την μαυριλα. Θελω να μαθαινω νεα σου οπότε ξεκινα την αγωγη που σου συνεστησε και σε 1 μηνα θα δεις τι αλλαγες θα φερει.

Υ.Γ ταλαιπωρουμαι 6 χρονια, τα πρωτα 3 εντελως μονάχη.Τα υπολοιπα 3 βιωσα ενα επεισοδιο βαριας καταθλιψη οπου δε θελω ουτε να τη θυμαμαι, ισχυρο σοκ. Μεσα σε 2 χρονια εκανα πολλα λαθη. Εχω λιγους μηνες που κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και αυτο παραλληλα αναμοχλευει πονο αλλά δε γινεται κατι αλλο. Σου γραφω εκ πειρας και θελω να σου δωσω λιγο φως γιατι μια μερα θα μπορεις και εσυ να το προσφερεις. 

Ο στοχος ειναι να βαλουμε λιγο φως στην ψυχη μας, προσπαθησε να μην σε βουλιαζει... ενας τροπος ειναι τα χαπια. Δωσε χρονο... οχι αυτο μαστιγωμα.

----------


## rosemary1993

Γενικά κάνοντας μια αναδρομή στο παρελθόν βλέπω πως πάντα έτσι λειτουργούσα, ήμουν υπερευαίσθητη, έκλαιγα με το παραμικρό και μου συνέβησαν και πολλά που με οδήγησαν σε αυτό το κλείσιμο.Και η μαμά μου ξεσπάει γιατί όπως λες δεν ξέρει τρόπο να με βοηθήσει έτσι αρνητική που με βλέπει σε όλα και από την άλλη φοβάται τα φάρμακα σε αυτή τη τόσο ισχυρή δόση, θεωρεί πως μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω και αλλιώς από την άλλη και εγώ είμαι επιφυλακτική.
Ακουλουθώ μια αγωγή, δεν είναι ότι δεν παίρνω κάτι αυτή τη στιγμή, και αντικαταθλιπτικό και το αντιψυχωτικό σε μιρκή δόση που βλέπω πως γενικά με βοηθάει αλλά μου ανοίγει και την όρεξη γι αυτό φοβάμαι.Βλέπω πάντως πως και έτσι είμαι λίγο καλύτερα σε σχέση με μερικές μέρες πριν, απλά τυχαίνουν και διάφορα η τύχη συνέχεια κάτι αρνητικό μου στέλνει μια με το μάθημα κτλ. δεν με αφήνει λίγο να ησυχάσω.
Αυτό το μαστίγωμα το κάνω καιρό αυτή τη στιγμή απλά έφτασε στο απροχώρητο.Βέβαια και γύρω μου βλέπω πως οι άνθρωποι με λίγο μυαλό στο κεφάλι τους δεν μπορούν να είναι αισιόδοξοι, όχι και σαν εμένα στα τάρταρα, αλλά όλοι είναι ανήσυχοι με πολλά προβλήματα, δεν είναι τυχαίο πως για να βρούμε τα φάρμακα ψάξαμε πολλά φαρμακεία, παντού υπήρχε έλλειψη.
Το αντικαταθλιπτικό που μου έδωσε δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το πάρω με το αγχολυτικό έχω και με τη μεγάλη δόση του αντιψυχωτικού.Ίσως ξαναμιλήσω μαζί του, να τον ρωτήσω γιατί όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα, το σίγουρο είναι πως χρειάζομαι ψυχοθεραπεία.Τι να πω ίσως δοκιμάσω τελικά αυτήν την αγωγή για κάποιες μέρες να δω πως θα πάει αν και πιστεύω πως θα με ρίξει σε πλήρη καταστολή.

----------


## Constantly curious

Το αντιψυχωτικο θα στο κοψει αν κανει δουλεια καλη μεσα σε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα. Ορισμενα δινονται και σε βαρια καταθλιψη οπως σου εγραψα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ. 
Με κουβεντα ισως σου δωσει καποιο που δεν ανοιγει την ορεξη. Ενα ενα και ολα θα γινουν.

----------


## rosemary1993

Είχα πάρει αρχικά ένα αντιψυχωτικό συρόπι αλλά μου έκανε πολύ κακό το χάπι που παίρνω τώρα το έχω δέκα μέρες δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται μεγάλο διάστημα, συνεχίζω απλά στη πολύ μικρή δόση που μου έδωσε ο πρώτος γιατρός, δεν πήρα την μεγαλύτερη που μου έδωσε ο άλλος.Βλέπω πάντως βελτιώση αλλά και μεγάλη όρεξη που δεν την είχα.
Τα έχω κάνει όλα αχταρμά στο κεφάλι, ξαφνικά με απασχολούν οι σχέσεις, πως είμαι ήδη μεγάλη και δεν είχα τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής στη ζωή μου και πως και να βρω κάποιον θα με βρει παράξενη.Φοβάμαι πως στη σημερινή εποχή όλα εξελίσσονται πολύ γρήγορα και πως κανένας δεν θα καθίσει να ανεχτεί εμένα με όλα τα ψυχαναγκαστικά μου αλλά και με τη συστολή μου, με έχει πιάσει άγχος για όλα ότι σε όλα έχω αποτύχει και δυστυχώς δεν είναι ψέμα.Δεν ξέρω αν οι σκέψεις μου είναι αποτέλεσμα άγχους κατάθλιψης κτλ. πάντα τα είχα στο μυαλό μου όλα αυτά αλλά τώρα ξαφνικά έχω αγχωθεί παραπάνω από το κανονικό.Βλέπω ένα βουνό μπορστά μου και δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω.

----------


## elis

παντωσ συνεχεια θετεεισ καινουριουσ προβληματισμουσ αυτο τωρα σημαινει οτι δε ζεισ μονο σκεφτεσαι 
η το αναποδο επειδη προχωρασ ανακαλυπτεισ καινουρια πραγματα παντωσ δεν ησυχαζεισ οπτε μπραβο σου

----------


## angelos1985

rosemary καλησπερα.εχεις περασει σε μια πολυ καλη σχολη και εχεις την καλυτερη ηλικια..η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου και πρεπει να την ζουμε οσο πιο ευχαριστα γινεται με τισ δυσκολιες της αλλα και στα ευκολα φυσικα..ολα ξεκινουν απο τους γονεις.δεν θα σου ελεγα οτι εισαι κακομαθημενη αλλα παραμελημενη απο τους γονεις σου.πρεπει να σε στηριζουν στα δυσκολα οπως και να σου δινουν θαρρος στο να συνεχισεις σε οτιδηποτε και να κανεις στο θεμα της δουλειας στην πορεια οπως και στο θεμα των σχεσεων πρεπει να μιλατε και να ειστε κοντα.ισως να μην θες να τους κουραζεις και ετσι τα κρατας μεσα σου γι'αυτο δεν εχεις και φιλους για παρεα στο να βγαινεις να μιλατε και να εχεις ακομα καποιον ανθρωπο στο να σε στηριζει.θα σου προτεινα να γεμιζεις το προγραμμα σου με μαθηματα οπως υπολογιστες,θα τα πας μια χαρα..κανενας δεν γεννηθηκε μαθημενος και δεν ειναι κακο να κανουμε λαθοι αλλα να μαθαινουμε μεσα απο αυτα και να τα διορθωνουμε ωστε να γινομαστε καλυτεροι ανθρωποι.κανε φιλους λοιπον και μην φοβασαι γι'αυτο..ειναι το μοναδικο που εμεις μπορουμε και διαλεγουμε τους φιλους μας..σταματησε να σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα.να εισαι αισιοδοξη και να σταματησεις να διαβαζεις τετοιου ειδους βιβλια,σου κανουν κακο.κανε κατι ευχαριστο και κοιτα λιγο τον εαυτο σου,βγες,κανε φιλους,κανε ενα ταξιδι αν μπορεις..και ολα θα πανε καλα..η ζωη ειναι ωραια ...

----------


## rosemary1993

> παντωσ συνεχεια θετεεισ καινουριουσ προβληματισμουσ αυτο τωρα σημαινει οτι δε ζεισ μονο σκεφτεσαι 
> η το αναποδο επειδη προχωρασ ανακαλυπτεισ καινουρια πραγματα παντωσ δεν ησυχαζεισ οπτε μπραβο σου


Δεν προχωράω απλά κάθετι μου δίνει ερέθισμα για νέες σκεψεις και προβληματισμούς από μια απλή εκπομπή στη τηλεόραση μέχρι μια συζήτηση.Δεν είναι για να μου δίνεις μπράβο αυτό με έχει φάει ότι συνέχεια σκέφτομαι και δεν μπορώ μια στιγμή να αφέθω έστω και λίγο.

----------


## rosemary1993

> rosemary καλησπερα.εχεις περασει σε μια πολυ καλη σχολη και εχεις την καλυτερη ηλικια..η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου και πρεπει να την ζουμε οσο πιο ευχαριστα γινεται με τισ δυσκολιες της αλλα και στα ευκολα φυσικα..ολα ξεκινουν απο τους γονεις.δεν θα σου ελεγα οτι εισαι κακομαθημενη αλλα παραμελημενη απο τους γονεις σου.πρεπει να σε στηριζουν στα δυσκολα οπως και να σου δινουν θαρρος στο να συνεχισεις σε οτιδηποτε και να κανεις στο θεμα της δουλειας στην πορεια οπως και στο θεμα των σχεσεων πρεπει να μιλατε και να ειστε κοντα.ισως να μην θες να τους κουραζεις και ετσι τα κρατας μεσα σου γι'αυτο δεν εχεις και φιλους για παρεα στο να βγαινεις να μιλατε και να εχεις ακομα καποιον ανθρωπο στο να σε στηριζει.θα σου προτεινα να γεμιζεις το προγραμμα σου με μαθηματα οπως υπολογιστες,θα τα πας μια χαρα..κανενας δεν γεννηθηκε μαθημενος και δεν ειναι κακο να κανουμε λαθοι αλλα να μαθαινουμε μεσα απο αυτα και να τα διορθωνουμε ωστε να γινομαστε καλυτεροι ανθρωποι.κανε φιλους λοιπον και μην φοβασαι γι'αυτο..ειναι το μοναδικο που εμεις μπορουμε και διαλεγουμε τους φιλους μας..σταματησε να σκεφτεσαι αρνητικα.να εισαι αισιοδοξη και να σταματησεις να διαβαζεις τετοιου ειδους βιβλια,σου κανουν κακο.κανε κατι ευχαριστο και κοιτα λιγο τον εαυτο σου,βγες,κανε φιλους,κανε ενα ταξιδι αν μπορεις..και ολα θα πανε καλα..η ζωη ειναι ωραια ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ μου απάντησες.Νομίζω πως κάνεις λάθος δεν είμαι καθόλου παραμελημένη από τους γονείς μου μάλλον το αντίθετο είμαι, υπερπροστατευμένη πίσω από αυτούς ειδικά από τη μητέρα μου.Μιλάω για τα πάντα μαζί της, δεν έχω κανένα μυστικό και είμαι άνετη να μιλάω για το θέμα των σχέσεων γιατί καταλαβαίνει και τους προβληματισμούς,δυστυχώς με φιλικά άτομα της ηλικίας μου έχω πρόβλημα μου θεωρούν υπερβολικά συντηριτική και ντροπαλή και με κάνουν με αυτά που λένε να αίσθανομαι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ανασφάλεια και ντροπή.Θεωρούν πολύ περίεργο και αρρωστημένο οι περισσότεροι να μην έχει κάποιος εμπειρίες στη δική μου ηλικία και με αγχώνουν με αυτά που λένε.Ίσως δεν βρήκα τα κατάλληλα άτομα γι αυτό έγινα και καχύποπτη απλά βλέπω πως και με νέους ανθρώπους που γνωρίζω πως θέλουν μια επιφανειακή φιλία δεν θέλουν να δεθούν ή να συζητήσουν κάτι πιο προσωπικό με τον άλλο ακόμη και αν γνωρίζονται αρκετό καιρό.Κυρίως εκπομπές τέτοιες βλέπω δεν διαβάζω βιβλία τέτοιου είδους αν και έχω μια ροπή προς την φανταστική λογοτεχνία από τότε που ήμουν μικρή.Για τους υπολογιστές δυστυχώς τέλειωσε η προθεσμία και δεν πήγα αλλά πραγματικά ένιωθα πως δεν μπορούσα αν ξαναγίνει όμως θα πάω πιστεύω.Κάθε μέρα απλά βγαίνω έξω με τη μαμά μου και με βοηθάει, πήρα και κάτι παλιές μου φίλες τηλέφωνο αλλά διστάζω να τις πω να βγούμε έξω, έχω πάντα την εντύπωση πως κανένας δεν θέλει να κάνει παρέα μαζί μου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Κοπελιά έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ να τελειώνω με την ζωή μου,για τους δικούς μου λόγους....
Ετών 21.....

----------


## rosemary1993

> Κοπελιά έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ να τελειώνω με την ζωή μου,για τους δικούς μου λόγους....
> Ετών 21.....


Άρα με καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα από τον καθένα.Παίρνεις χάπια ή κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία;Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να έχεις κοντά σου ανθρώπους να μιλήσεις.

----------


## rosemary1993

Γεια σε όλους πως πάει;Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι να είναι καλύτερα από εμένα γιατί εγώ συνεχίζω να βρίσκομαι στο κακό μου το χάλι.Συνεχίζουν να με απασχολούν τα ίδια αλλά έχω βάλει πλέον έντονα στο μυαλό μου και το κομμάτι των σχέσεων.Αισθάνομαι αποτυχημένη που δεν είχα ποτέ καμία απολύτως σχέση και νιώθω αηδία για το ίδιο μου το σώμα και τον εαυτό μου. Συνεχίζω να παίρνω τα αντιψυχωτικά και αύριο θα ξεκινήσω την αγωγή που μου έδωσε ο δεύτερος γιατρός αν και δεν βλέπω κανένα νόημα, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι αξία έχει να βοηθηθώ. Εξακολουθώ να μην μιλάω με κανέναν και να μην κάνω παρέες, γενικά ντρέπομαι για την ίδια μου την ύπαρξη.Όσο αφορά το κομμάτι των σχέσεων αισθάνομαι ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά μαζί μου γιατί δεν μπορεί να έχω φτάσει 22 χρονών και να μην θέλω ακόμη κάτι τέτοιο.Η εμφάνιση μου δεν με βοηθά, αλλά έχω δει και κοπέλες ποιο παχουλές από μένα που έχουν σχέσεις κτλ. μάλλον φταίει το ότι είμαι ντροπαλή και πολύ ηθικό στοιχείο.Δεν ξέρω πλέον τι να κάνω με τις σκέψεις μου, όλη μέρα κλαίω, φοβάμαι πως οι δικοί μου θα πεθάνουν και θα μείνω μόνη και εκτός της μαμάς μου δεν έχω κανέναν να μιλήσω.Ξέρω σας έχω κουράσει απλά και ο οποιοσδήποτε ψυχίατρος πως να με βοηθήσει να ξεπεράσω τις ανασφάλειες μου, εγω πρέπει να κάνω κάτι αλλά δε βρίσκω τη δύναμη πλέον για τίποτα.Έχω απογοητευτεί από την κοινωνία και από τον κόσμο που δεν βρίσκω τίποτε να με ευχαριστεί πλέον.

----------


## elis

συγκεκριμενα εσυ μπορει να μην εχεισ ψυχολογικα αλλα ολα να ναι επειδη δεν εκανεσ σεξ ακομα γινεται αυτο δεν ειναι παραλογο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> συγκεκριμενα εσυ μπορει να μην εχεισ ψυχολογικα αλλα ολα να ναι επειδη δεν εκανεσ σεξ ακομα γινεται αυτο δεν ειναι παραλογο


Σε ποιόν αναφέρεσαι?

----------


## elis

εκει που το γραφω εκει αναφερομαι τωρα θα με κυνηγασ εσυ αντι να σε κυνηγαω εγω εσεισ ειπεσ αλλα σου πα αλλα 
αναλογα τι λεσ αυτα σου λεω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> εκει που το γραφω εκει αναφερομαι τωρα θα με κυνηγασ εσυ αντι να σε κυνηγαω εγω εσεισ ειπεσ αλλα σου πα αλλα 
> αναλογα τι λεσ αυτα σου λεω


αλλάξαμε ρόλους

----------


## rosemary1993

Δεν νομίζω πως ισχύει αυτό που λες μάλλον έχω ψυχολογικά επειδή όλοι το αντιμετωπίζουν σαν κάτι πολύ παράξενο, σαν να έχω κάποια αρρώστια.Εγώ μέσα μου δεν αισθάνομαι ότι θέλω κάτι τετοιο γιατί κανένας δεν μου έχει βγάει αυτό το συναίσθημα απλά όταν οι περισσότεροι στην ηλικία σου έχουν σεξουαλικές σχέσεις αισθάνεσαι σαν τη μύγα μέσα στο γάλα, ειδικά στη χώρα μας που όλοι έχουν ένα κάρο κόμπλεξ.Έχω δει ανθρώπους σε άλλες χώρες να φτάνουν μέχρι και τα 40 και να μην έχουν πρόβλημα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί στην ηλίκια που είμαι θα πρέπει να νιώθω ένοχη για κάτι αλλά έτσι αισθάνομαι με τις αντιδράσεις των άλλων.

Γενικά πάντως τα πράγματα πάνε συνέχεια από το κακό στο χειρότερο.Δεν παίρνω πολλές μέρες τα φάρμακα αλλά δεν βλέπω βελτίωση.Διαβάζω διάφορα και για άλλους ανθρώπους και βλέπω πως πολλοί δεν ξεπερνάνε ποτέ τα προβλήματα τους.Δεν είναι τα ψυχαναγκαστικά που με κατακλύζουν αλλά η βαριά κατάθλιψη.Θα πείτε ότι εγώ είμαι αρνητική και όλα είναι στο χέρι μου αλλά που να δω φως στον ορίζοντα με όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν στο κόσμο;Δεν πιστεύω ούτε κατά διάνοια πως είμαι τόσο καλός άνθρωπος αλλά έχω απογοητευτεί από τους ανθρώπους και την αναισθησία που τους διακρίνει.Όλοι σκεφτόμαστε τον εαυτό μας αλλά ειλικρινά κανέναν δεν τον απασχολεί τι γίνεται γύρω του;

----------


## elis

ολουσ μασ απασχολει τι γινεται γυρω μασ αλλα εχουμε το μυαλο να το διαχειριστουμε
το τι γινεται με το τι κανουμε μια ζουγκλα ειναι η ζωη κι εμεισ προσπαθουμε να ζησουμε οπωσ μπορουμε
ο καθενασ με τισ δυναμεισ του

----------

